# ~~My 62 Impala Convertible winter project~~



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

After looking long and hard for a 61 rag and coming up with nothing but junk under 10 grand or 25 grand and up rides, I started looking for a descent project rag in the $10-$15 grand price range. heres the 62 rag I bought yesterday. Im the 3rd owner. Power steering and power brakes, it came with new top motor, all new rubber for the doors, trunk, convertible seals. 
The red is the original paint "Honduras Maroon". Came with the original top boot like NOS never installed the old man had it still in its original sack, new top, foxcraft fender skirts, hubcaps. Also has all the rear lights and moulding, bumper which he removed them to media blast and prime the trunk after he replaced the lower rear quarters that had some rust that was starting at the bottom. Car runs ok but needs a tune up. Also all the lights and electrical all work, all the glass and vert chrome window frames are good. Paid $9500 for everything. Its an OG Cali car from Culver City, Ca the old man moved here in 1978, got alzheimers real bad and sold it to the old man I bought it from. This thing is pretty much solid as a rock. 

Gotta give thanks to Gerrardo Dominguez for showing me the car. He gave me the heads up. Good lookin out homie. 


















































I got all the rear trim too. He removed it when the work was done on the rear quarters.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Floors appear to be very solid except for 1 seat belt mounting point needs to be replaced. Trunk pan and frame mounts were all solid. It even came with the original drivers door which looked fine but he said he swapped it out because it had a dent on the body line. Im probably gonna toss it back on there. 
I plan on redoing it the original color inside and out on 13's Nothing too serious just want to build a nice driver.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

And another thing, did all the 62 horbuttons have the half moon type ring on them, just wondering if mine was snapped off and filed down.

One on ebay for example


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2005, 05:54 AM~4098300
> *And another thing, did all the 62 horbuttons have the half moon type ring on them, just wondering if mine was snapped off and filed down.
> 
> One on ebay for example
> ...


thats a 63 ring, the dueces didn't have the half moon ring. Nice find too, 62 drops are my fave year in converts.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Thanks man. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Question, on the convertible top, what does the top material fasten to in the very back at the base on the top. Basically what I need to know is there a tack strip that the top gets stapled to back there? Ive not had convertibles in the past so excuse my lack of knowledge on the subject.


----------



## axe_clown (Oct 31, 2005)

what a project


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 2 2005, 06:44 PM~4124794
> *Question, on the convertible top, what does the top material fasten to in the very back at the base on the top. Basically what I need to know is there a tack strip that the top gets stapled to back there? Ive not had convertibles in the past so excuse my lack of knowledge on the subject.
> *


Theres 3 peices of tack strip that bolts to the car one long one that curves around the back and 2 shorter peices on the side put the top rails up and post some shots of that area they r probably still there most cut the old top away from them and leave them bolted in when taking off old top


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

Nice project homie looks good.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Thanks bro. Spent this morning working on it, sorting thru all the extra boxes of parts that came with it. Im going to be dropping off a bunch of parts to get chromed to Gerrardo this week. Also put the OG drivers door back on it. I dont know why he even put the black one on. Anyways, more shit to do tomorrow.


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

Solid Project . Good Luck.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

Beautiful Project mijo. Congrats, now i see why you were all excited


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

The OG top boot has never been on the car but came with it.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

The OG door panel. Gonna go with the factory colors. All original redone interior


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I put the original drivers door back on and took that black one off. It was almost as nice as the black primered door that was on it.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

how much lift on that truck, fucker looks high!

good luck with the ragdeuce,


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Keep it OG Skim.     

Nice Ride!


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

nice project


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 6 2005, 08:33 PM~4151591
> *how much lift on that truck, fucker looks high!
> 
> good luck with the ragdeuce,
> *



Thanks man. My truck has 20" of lift. All suspension, no body lift. I used Atlas springs and the FabTech 3.5 hangers up front to clear the 46x20" Michellins.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

62 front. Need a grille guard for a 62 hint hint... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

floors were pretty damn solid.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Dash is nice. OG radio still works.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

*Its going to be on 13's *, :biggrin: but I slapped on the 20"s I have off my wagon just for shits. Dont trip on me yet homies. You know its gotta be on 13's for sho!


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

damm, nice find...

i like them 60 and 61 wagons...........   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

looks good


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 6 2005, 06:45 PM~4151672
> *Thanks man. My truck has 20" of lift. All suspension, no body lift. I used Atlas springs and the FabTech 3.5 hangers up front to clear the  46x20" Michellins.
> *


Post up pics of you driving over that cut up van in the back ground :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 6 2005, 09:45 PM~4151672
> *Thanks man. My truck has 20" of lift. All suspension, no body lift. I used Atlas springs and the FabTech 3.5 hangers up front to clear the  46x20" Michellins.
> *


nice truck that's what I want to do to my Excursion..oh yeah nice deuce too..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the compliments fellas. I am about to do the disc brake swap up front and I have found a 9" rear end with disc brakes from a 78 Versailles. Im going from the bottom up so my drivetrain and chassis will be on point before I even think about paint.


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice buy, sounds like this will be one nice frame off. Keep updating the buildup as you progress. Inspiration for people on here. Nice truck too


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Question, what do I need to do to get the rear view mirror rechromed without breaking the glass? Also can anyone tell me if the outside mirrors on the convertible came standard on the fenders instead of the doors? thanks


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 10 2005, 08:58 PM~4183435
> *Question, what do I need to do to get the rear view mirror rechromed without breaking the glass? Also can anyone tell me if the outside mirrors on the convertible came standard on the fenders instead of the doors? thanks
> *


I would buy a new mirror i thik they sell them if nto hit up bowtiecennection on here as far has the mirror he would knwo that too but i think it was an option to hve them on the fenders verses the door don't think it was rag option only thought


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 11 2005, 06:23 AM~4184720
> *I would buy a new mirror i thik they sell them if nto hit up bowtiecennection on here as far has the mirror he would knwo that too but i think it was an option to hve them on the fenders verses the door don't think it was rag option only thought
> *


Only problem is its a convertible mirror which i see the hard top mirrors for sale but didnt see the convertible ones. I was fucking with it today and figure I'll take it apart where its bolted together and chrome the arm but just polish the mirror head since its aluminum.


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

Good looking ride homie!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2005, 07:38 PM~4189568
> *Only problem is its a convertible mirror which i see the hard top mirrors for sale but didnt see the convertible ones. I was fucking with it today and figure I'll take it apart where its bolted together and chrome the arm but just polish the mirror head since its aluminum.
> *


I may believe the mirror them selfs are the same its just the mirror mount thats different


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Yeah you are correct. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Dropped it yesterday and took it to a little rat rod show in town today.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Im looking for a set of real Daytons for it. If anybody has a nice set all chrome hit me up.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

another


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Thought I had a 9" rear end with disks today. Unfortunately I was WRONG!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I still want to go see the car call me when have time.


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

lookin good skim


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 14 2005, 10:45 PM~4206107
> *Got my 9" rear end with disks today. Will begin teardown for impala brackets and chroming.
> *



I'm not talkin shit, nor do i claim to know it all, but you SURE thats a 9 inch outa 78 lincoln versailes? I'm pretty sure its not.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 15 2005, 02:03 AM~4207607
> *I'm not talkin shit, nor do i claim to know it all, but you SURE thats a 9 inch outa 78 lincoln versailes?  I'm pretty sure its not.
> *


i was wondering the same thing... it looks like a rear from a mustang..but i could be wrong...


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 12 2005, 10:44 PM~4194943
> *Im looking for a set of real Daytons for it. If anybody has a nice set all chrome hit me up.
> *




You need some of these on that rag :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 14 2005, 06:45 PM~4206107
> *Got my 9" rear end with disks today. Will begin teardown for impala brackets and chroming.
> *


That looks to me out of a mustang make sure its the right width before you make the mods to it stock impala rear end is 61.25"( I think) from where the wheel bolt up to where the wheels bolt up a lincoln versailles is 58.5" and has the mount sfor leaf springs not coils


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 15 2005, 01:23 AM~4207696
> *i was wondering the same thing... it looks like  a rear from a mustang..but i could be wrong...
> *



The car was a black 78 or 79 Versailles that it came out of. I saw the car before it was pulled from it but it measures from rotor to rotor (where wheels sit) at 58 and 1/2 " I know it wasnt a mustang rear end unless somebody put a Mustang one in that Versailles???? :dunno: Either way good looking out.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

got to love the 62 rags.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 15 2005, 06:06 PM~4213072
> *The car was a black 78 or 79 Versailles that it came out of. I saw the car before it was pulled from it but it measures  from rotor to rotor (where wheels sit) at 58 and 1/2 " I know it wasnt a mustang rear end unless somebody put a Mustang one in that Versailles????  :dunno: Either way good looking out.
> *


Not sure but all 5 versaille rear ends i have had the leaf spring mounts im sure the one you have will work just fine


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacTre_@Nov 15 2005, 01:34 AM~4207743
> *You need some of these on that rag  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Believe dat! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice find.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 15 2005, 10:06 PM~4213072
> *The car was a black 78 or 79 Versailles that it came out of. I saw the car before it was pulled from it but it measures  from rotor to rotor (where wheels sit) at 58 and 1/2 " I know it wasnt a mustang rear end unless somebody put a Mustang one in that Versailles????  :dunno: Either way good looking out.
> *



again, i'm not bustin balls, but i gotta be pretty confident to say that that is NOT a 9 inch rear out a lincoln versaile, or any ford (i think). It has rear susp. settup like a g-body? i don't think so. It also has a removable rear diff. cover? should'nt! Ford 9inch should almost look like a stock impala rear. If it measures 58 1/2, from wheel contact to whell contact (on the rotor) it will fit with plenty of room. It almost looks like its ouuta newer truck or navi or somthin. Not tyryin be a dick, just don't wanna see you waste time on somethin that you might not want.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

heres one...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 16 2005, 05:37 PM~4220084
> *heres one...
> *


Thats not out of a versallies either versailles where leaf spring cars that one is out of the bigger car with coil suspenion and is wider


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

I've been looking for a 9" myself..and the one's i've seen didn't have removeable diff. covers like the one in ur picture..
it might have been out of a (1977-1981 Granada/Versailles 58 inches)
>check out this site.it might help 9"


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Nov 16 2005, 08:36 PM~4221521
> *I've been looking for a 9" myself..and the one's i've seen didn't have removeable diff. covers like the one in ur picture..
> it might have been out of a (1977-1981 Granada/Versailles  58 inches)
> >check out this site.it might help 9"
> *


Not all granadas had 9" most of them came with the 8.8"


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

hey... skim.. hope things goes great with your build..here are some pictures of versallies rear ends...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 16 2005, 10:31 PM~4222400
> *hey... skim.. hope things goes great with your build..here are some pictures of  versallies rear ends...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks i didnt want to have to go to my storage and dig one of mine out LOL


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 16 2005, 07:17 PM~4219985
> *again, i'm not bustin balls,  but i gotta be pretty confident to say that that is NOT a 9 inch rear out a lincoln versaile, or any ford (i think).  It has rear susp. settup like a g-body?  i don't think so.  It also has a removable rear diff. cover?  should'nt!  Ford 9inch should almost look like a stock impala rear. If it measures 58 1/2, from wheel contact to whell contact (on the rotor) it will fit with plenty of room.  It almost looks like its ouuta newer truck or navi or somthin.  Not tyryin be a dick, just don't wanna see you waste time on somethin that you might not want.
> *



No sweat bro, I know you are looking out for me. I will do full research before I fuck with it any more.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

I wassn;t really sure if the one in my pic wqas versaille, but i just wanted to show what a 9 inch looked like, in general.

Bottom line, enough about the rear, hows the rest of the car commin?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Well WestSideHydros and the rest of you, the rear end they gave me was the wrong one after all you guys were right. I remember the guy telling me he thought he had two Versailles rear ands but wasnt sure if the other one that was pulled already was one and the lazy parts puller brought in the WRONG one not the one from the versaiiles but the odd thing is whatever it came out of the width is the same. Either way Im exchanging it for the one from that Versailles.

Heres a few more pics of the trunk and the rest of the car. They'll probably be the last pics I take before I tear it down. 
Thanks for you guys putting me up on game on that rear end. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Backseat pic.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Engine shot. Nothing special. blah blah blah.. Runs good but feels a little tired. Just redid the exhaust the other day. I know it has a gang of miles on it and its not the most powerful so I will probably drop another motor in there eventually before reassembly


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Only rust I could find on the outer body was on the 1 fender. As we all know, prone spot for rust.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

other pics


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Somebody asked me about the offset on these wheels. I dont really know because they are from my wagon but heres a close up of the clearance. They come close to rubbing if it goes any lower but since it will eventually be on 13"s Im not to worried about it right now.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Some odd hole that the original owner put in the fender. What the hell its for i truly dont know.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Can someone explain the mirror location for me. Both sides had them here. All 3 other Impalas ive had have had seperate mirror mounting locations. Either way, these holes dont match with anything I have and Im not sure if Im going back on the fenders or the doors. Somebody let me know what your opinion is on this.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Rear shot. Bought some NOS lenses off ebay waiting for the day I put it together.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Thats it, next week i'll start tearing it down. Thanks for all the help for those who hit me up with answers.


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

WHATS UP WITH THE 64 RAG ??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Nov 21 2005, 12:22 AM~4246777
> *WHATS UP WITH THE 64 RAG ??
> *



Im bringing it home later this morning. I still gotta slap the door, hood and fender on it then clean it up a little then I'll probably slang that bitch.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 20 2005, 09:24 PM~4246464
> *Some odd hole that the original owner put in the fender. What the hell its for i truly dont know.
> *


This is probably one of them old anti theft key switch that cut power to the coil ive seen them on alot of old cars a parts 64 i bought had the same damn thing right in the middle of the fender what a dumb place to put it LOL glad you got the rear end thing handled and for the mirror mount again probably and after market opion i would go o the door looks better and is better for the purpose of the mirror i think


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 21 2005, 12:40 AM~4246866
> *This is probably one of them old anti theft key switch that cut power to the coil ive seen them on alot of old cars a parts 64 i bought had the same damn thing right in the middle of the fender what a dumb place to put it LOL glad you got the rear end thing handled and for the mirror mount again probably and after market opion i would go o the door looks better and is better for the purpose of the mirror i think
> *



That makes sense Big Tony. Im welding that shit up for sho.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

Great Buy Skim, U came up, if u run into any 61 rags let me know Bro. U'r duece looks hella sick with them Torque Thrusts :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam looks bad ass with those rims  good luck on it :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pete6960_@Nov 21 2005, 10:18 PM~4252826
> *Great Buy Skim, U came up, if u run into any 61 rags let me know Bro. U'r duece looks hella sick with them Torque Thrusts  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Damn! You know the 61 are hard as hell to find in range. Thats what I wanted initially but I couldnt find one in the 10-15 range. I was gonna buy the one you looked at in Visalia but thats the guy that swooped on it. He got it for 13.5 from the old man in South Dakota.


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

heres a pic of my ford 9 inch for you


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yep thanks to all of you that posted the 9" pics, I now know what to look for. :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 21 2005, 12:27 AM~4246477
> *Can someone explain the mirror location for me. Both sides had them here. All 3 other Impalas ive had have had seperate mirror mounting locations. Either way, these holes dont match with anything I have and Im not sure if Im going back on the fenders or the doors. Somebody let me know what your opinion is on this.
> *


my 62 had the same exact mount/location on the drivers side....the mirror ended up being off a 55 chevy

I asked the orig owner what was up with it and he said when he ordered the car in 62 he didn't get it with side mirrors...6 months later he took it back to the dealer and they put one on for him

look close on the drivers fender you can see it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yep, I think some of the mirrors were an after thought dealer installed thing.

Can anybody tell me the trick to removing the stainless snap trims at the base of the top without damaging them. Thanks.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2005, 08:39 PM~4260012
> *Damn! You know the 61 are hard as hell to find in range. Thats what I wanted initially but I couldnt find one in the 10-15 range. I was gonna buy the one you looked at in Visalia but thats the guy that swooped on it. He got it for 13.5 from the old man in South Dakota.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sell me them Torque's :cheesy: I'm still lookin for my 61 Rag  I WILL GET ONE, FOR SURE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Wait till I get my Daytons then I can sell them to you. :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

looks like you got a nice project , can't wait to see it done. I wish my deuce was a ragtop . Good luck on the build homie :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pete6960_@Dec 4 2005, 02:44 PM~4333727
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: sell me them Torque's :cheesy: I'm still lookin for my 61 Rag  I WILL GET ONE, FOR SURE
> *



You see the one on ebay right now? You'd have to want one prrrreeeeeeetttyyy bad to take that one on!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Im gonna get a 61 rag next after I do this one, or unless one pops up and I gotta sacrafice this one. Ive already started collecting 61 accessories for when I do get that 61 rag.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2005, 09:06 AM~4363543
> *Im gonna get a 61 rag next after I do this one, or unless one pops up and I gotta sacrafice this one.  Ive already started collecting 61 accessories for when I do get that 61 rag.
> *


smart man right here.............


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2005, 10:06 AM~4363543
> *Im gonna get a 61 rag next after I do this one, or unless one pops up and I gotta sacrafice this one.  Ive already started collecting 61 accessories for when I do get that 61 rag.
> *


HOW MUCH WOULD YOU SALE THE 62 RAG THE WAY IT IS ???


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Cant call it unless I have a line on a 61 rag already.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Well since my plans for immediate tear down are on hold at the moment, I figure I will be driving the rag for a few more months and being cold right now, the car came with a new top. Not what Im gonna use after I paint it but I figured what the hell I might as well have it put on since it was new and sitting there in the box with all the extra shit that came with it.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

My appointment to drop the car off was at 3:00 and it just started snowing. We had a big ice storm that day and I was rolling out with no top just driving 15 miles in 16 degrees with snow all over me. You should have seen the look on peoples faces looking at me like I was a dumb ass. 
Still got it there and took a couple pics the next morning. In the end Im going with a maroon canvas top to match the color of the car after I paint it. This one is just a temporary.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2005, 04:20 PM~4372371
> *Cant call it unless I have a line on a 61 rag already.
> *



you see the one at www.bhantiqueauto.com ?

black hills antique auto


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 11 2005, 10:56 PM~4386435
> *you see the one at  www.bhantiqueauto.com  ?
> 
> black hills antique auto
> *



Yeah I talked to him before I bought the 62 and he said he wanted $8700 and theres no vin numbers.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2005, 10:13 PM~4386894
> *Yeah I talked to him before I bought the 62 and he said he wanted $8700 and theres no vin numbers.
> *



looks like a cuttter car (61)


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 12 2005, 12:19 AM~4386915
> *looks like a cuttter car (61)
> *


Hey man dont that 61 belong to your boy GameTight? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2005, 10:27 PM~4385831
> *My appointment to drop the car off was at 3:00 and it just started snowing. We had a big ice storm that day and I was rolling out with no top just driving 15 miles in 16 degrees with snow all over me. You should have seen the look on peoples faces looking at me like I was a dumb ass.
> Still got it there and took a couple pics the next morning. In the end Im going with a maroon canvas top to match the color of the car after I paint it. This one is just a temporary.
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 12 2005, 05:04 PM~4390016
> *Hey man dont that 61 belong to your boy GameTight?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ya know whats REALLY funny? i was at the local store and saw the "old car trader" started lookin through it and saw the 61 rag. I'm ghetto, so i didn't buy the mag, but remembered the website address. Went on to look at the 61, and saw the 60, cause a friend is lookin for one. Came on here to post the 61 for ya, but before I did I saw him claimin the 60 as his! Brent beat me to the punch, and put him on blast! small world.

would it help if i could get a 61 rag vin tags? Don't get too excited, but let me look around here. I've got a couple hot spots to check.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

thats dudes on ebay right now sellin 61 chrome inner fenders


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 12 2005, 03:22 PM~4390987
> *ya know whats REALLY funny?  i was at the local store and saw the "old car trader"  started lookin through it and saw the 61 rag.  I'm ghetto, so i didn't buy the mag, but remembered the website address.  Went on to look at the 61, and saw the 60, cause a friend is lookin for one.  Came on here to post the 61 for ya, but before I did I saw him claimin the 60 as his! Brent beat me to the punch, and put him on blast! small world.
> 
> would it help if i could get a 61 rag vin tags?  Don't get too excited, but let me look around here. I've got a couple hot spots to check.
> *



man you niagra guys are cool man i hope to kick it while u r in town


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Me and Jerm will be over there for the M picninc. I'll only be there like a day or two, but he'll be there for like 5.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Since the car came with a brand new top that needed to be installed, I went ahead and had it put on so i wouldnt freeze my nuts off.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Took this pic yesterday of the 64 I just sold. In comparison to my truck, it would get rolled over. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I got 5 cars leaving for Phoenix. Gotta get my slang on for the build up.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 20 2005, 11:58 PM~4449349
> *I got 5 cars leaving for Phoenix. Gotta get my slang on for the build up.
> *


Nice lineup on the VW's.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 20 2005, 11:54 PM~4449339
> *Took this pic yesterday of the 64 I just sold. In comparison to my truck, it would get rolled over.  :biggrin:
> *


damn...I had 5g's cash in my pocket two days after it sold. 



:tears:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Yeah bro, I figure $4500 for the 64 SS rag was a good deal. I wonder why it took as long as it did to sell. Some restoration guy in Phoenix bought it. I was hoping it would go here on LIL.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 21 2005, 01:00 AM~4449354
> *Nice lineup on the VW's.
> 
> 
> *



Yeah im a big VW freak. Built quite a few. Im also working on a 52 splitwindow rag top right now. Heres the 55 I finished last. Its out in Cali now.

This is my first rag Impala project. I plan to go frame off. with it. I figure mostly OG with the paint and interior. I guess Im going to repaint it the same honduras maroon but with a maroon canvas rag.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 21 2005, 12:17 AM~4449405
> *Yeah im a big VW freak. Built quite a few. Im also working on a 52 splitwindow rag top right now. Heres the 55 I finished last. Its out in Cali now.
> 
> This is my first rag Impala project. I plan to go frame off. with it. I figure mostly OG with the paint and interior. I guess Im going to repaint it the same honduras maroon but with a maroon canvas rag.
> *


Nice '55. 

I've always wanted a Karmann Ghia convertible. Several years back when I graduated high school, I was thinking about going to college up north and buying a Ghia convertible as my college ride. But I stayed in the valley and now I'm into classic GM's.


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

i see ur doin big thangs on ur duece too...........keep it up loc........much luv n respect. :thumbsup: 


keep postin...........ill be watchin uffin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Thanks young homie. I saw your 6 duce with paint. Good color choice.


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice. wish I saw that 4 sooner- nice project


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 21 2005, 12:12 AM~4449394
> *Yeah bro, I figure $4500 for the 64 SS rag was a good deal. I wonder why it took as long as it did to sell. Some restoration guy in Phoenix bought it. I was hoping it would go here on LIL.
> *


damn it, just when i stopped having nightmares about not getting this convertible when i had the chance, i have to see this crap!!!!!!!!!!! i hate you!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: must my stupidity be constantly thrown in my face...arghhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Sorry man. I'll keep looking for you.  


In the mean time, Im trying to work out some wiring issues. I have everything up front, lights, blinkers etc working but Im having trouble getting power to the lights in the rear. I have used a test light and found no power is getting there. Also the fuse block terminals are rusty as hell from moisture. Anybody have a good source on where i can get a new one? Thanks.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

glass fuses right??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

oops, no I meant a new Fuse Block that mounts under the dash. Mine is fuckered.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

This week Im goind to start stripping it to bare metal. Im going to do it section at a time for right now since I need to have the car mobile. I also need to get that fuse block to figure out the wiring gremlins. Any info on who sells the new fuse block, please let me know. I need that thing like yesterday.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 27 2005, 10:50 AM~4490866
> *This week Im goind to start stripping it to bare metal. Im going to do it section at a time for right now since I need to have the car mobile. I also need to get that fuse block to figure out the wiring gremlins. Any info on who sells the new fuse block, please let me know. I need that thing like yesterday.
> *


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 27 2005, 08:50 AM~4490866
> *This week Im goind to start stripping it to bare metal. Im going to do it section at a time for right now since I need to have the car mobile. I also need to get that fuse block to figure out the wiring gremlins. Any info on who sells the new fuse block, please let me know. I need that thing like yesterday.
> *


aaalllready :thumbsup:


----------



## ssx (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey Skim looks like the 62' Rag is coming along nicely! That Penty always looks sweet also. Did you see the 47' Split on the Samba? Damn I couldn't decide if I wanted to drop that much cash to be different and run a banana bumper car with a narrowed beam etc. Still thinking about it, but I might just dump the money on the 61' Bubble. Here's a sweet looking 61' Rag but it's in the land of the rising sun...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Damn is that 61 that was for sale in Hawaii before?


----------



## ssx (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2006, 11:16 AM~4568301
> *Damn is that 61 that was for sale in Hawaii before?
> *


I don't know, but if it was that sucks that I didn't know about it :banghead:


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

nice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Damn, my homeboy Rich from my VW club just finished his 62 rag. Now I really gotta get it crackin!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

more pics of his. I'll use it as my inspiration to finish mine atleast... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

This should keep me going on mines for a while


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

your homeboy has a pretty clean duce skim :thumbsup: should be good motivation. you're lucky to have the one you got..

did you ever get that fuse box?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I just ordered a new wiring harness and fuse block the otherday. Im waiting on it so I can get that shit in. Ive been stripping it to bare metal in sections. Its going slow but its going.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Thats a great looking Deuce. Wow! nice ride your homie has...Looks like a real nice restore.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the funny part is he spent more on his 50 sunroof bug. Both cars are tight as hell though.

Whittier Blvd shot.....


----------



## ssx (Jul 14, 2005)

Damn Skim, everybody already giving him props for the Split/Rag in Vdub circles and now he busts out the 62' droptop. What's he have up his sleeve next a bagged Maybach???


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice Rag.Tell him to get rid of the tint.


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

is that a cloth top on the 62?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 26 2006, 02:49 AM~4707321
> *the funny part is he spent more on his 50 sunroof bug. Both cars are tight as hell though.
> 
> Whittier Blvd shot.....
> ...


my friend has like 5 of thoes bugs there nice when he does them all up hes had every yr 
nice 62 as well is that a blue or silver paint thou


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jan 28 2006, 06:41 PM~4724666
> *my friend has like 5 of thoes bugs there nice when he does them all up hes had every yr
> nice 62 as well is that a blue or silver paint thou
> *



The paint is a vintage Porsche 356 color called polar silver. Its a silver blue. He also had all new clear glass cut for it since these pics as he realized somebody put in smoked glass. Im trying to convince him to get a canvas rag but he wont listen to me.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: I just ordered my new wiring harness so I can get all my shit working properly.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 31 2006, 06:07 PM~4744667
> *:biggrin: I just ordered my new wiring harness so I can get all my shit working properly.
> *


HEY BRO, WHO SELLS COMPLETE WIRING HARNESSES? IVE ONLY SEEM THEM IN SECTIONS. THE WIRING ON MY 64 IS A MESS, IDIOTS THAT HAD IT WERE PUTTING ALL SORTS OF TOGGLE SWITCHES AND A PUSH BUTTON START..... GAY :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Last night I said fuck it, started tearing the rag down. Its completely stripped down all I have left to take off is the hood and seats. It came apart pretty fast the only thing I have some concerns about are the stainless convertible windshield post trim has some thick ass putty behind them. I am sending them out to get redone but when I go to reinstall them where do I find this putty? I'll have teardown pics tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

look good


----------



## My Plague (Jan 30, 2006)

Damn thats nice man! Cant wait to see her completely done!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Thanks. I finally went down and bought a brand new welder and tank so I could get the shit going. I have never welded before but luckily my friend Ryan does all the time and pointed me in the right direction. After a few passes on some scrap metal i was off and running. 
I worked from 4 to 11:00 last night getting a lot of welding done. My face feels burnt. I had to patch both lower front fenders which wasnt so bad on the drivers side 2x2 square but the passenger side piece was like a 6x3/4" patch which I still have to finish grinding once I leave work today. Also while those two patch panels were out I used Por 15 behind the braces to ensure they wouldnt rust out again anytime soon. 
I also had to do some metal work on the trunk behind the aluminum tail panel in the tail light recesses. Lots of pitts and pin holes that I spent a good while plugging away at. Its a bitch filling those little fuckers and not blowing the hole out bigger. That was the hardest part but I got it.  
That part is finished, I really feel good that I actually did it myself. I figure I will do as much as I can myself as long as I am capable of doing it. :biggrin: I should have a bunch more pics of the progress in the next day or so.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacTre_@Nov 15 2005, 01:34 AM~4207743
> *You need some of these on that rag  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I do now. I got some all chrome stamped 100 spoke Daytons for it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by My Plague_@Feb 4 2006, 07:20 PM~4776526
> *Damn thats nice man! Cant wait to see her completely done!
> *


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

its lookin good man.....im jeleous. when u puttin the D's on?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 5 2006, 06:32 AM~4780218
> *I do now. I got some  all chrome stamped 100 spoke Daytons for it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I DIDNT WANT TO SAY ANYTHING :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 6 2006, 01:33 AM~4786085
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I DIDNT WANT TO SAY ANYTHING :biggrin:
> *


Do it!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice what color u going to shoot it


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH (Oct 11, 2003)

I used M&H, or wiringharnesses.com. They have all the wiring harnesses you need. All you have to do is plug the shit in..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EastBayRyda925_@Feb 6 2006, 12:30 AM~4786061
> *its lookin good man.....im jeleous. when u puttin the D's on?
> *



I still gotta pick up some tires for them but not until I get it all put back together.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Feb 6 2006, 02:00 AM~4786411
> *nice what color u going to shoot it
> *



Im thinking the original color Honduras Maroon. I'll be replacing the vinyl top for a cloth burgundy top to match the body color. I like when rags are done that way. In the past Ive only painted hoods, fenders etc but shit I figure if the thing is already taken apart how hard will it be to paint 2 quarter panels extra? Thanks for all the compliments fellas.


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 5 2006, 06:32 AM~4780218
> *I do now. I got some  all chrome stamped 100 spoke Daytons for it.
> *




Nice

I got hooked up with these for my rag


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

The best investment I ever got. The new welder i just picked up. I never welded before the day i bought it so please dont dog me too hard on my welding skills.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

tearing down


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

damn this car is a babe


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

this will be the hardest part for me to fix because of the location its at.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the hole I had to cut out and fix.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Heres bare metal shot after welding in the patch piece and grinding it down. I also used Por 15 rust inhibitor behind the areas on both fenders once they were cut open to keep them from rusting out again.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

looking good homie


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

same thing on the drivers side just not as big a hole.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Feb 6 2006, 08:37 PM~4791580
> *looking good homie
> *



Thanks homie. Im just trying to make it happen. I figure if its fucked up, Im the only one to blame.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

This was the next hole I filled. I cut out a circle the same size, cleaned up the edges and plugged it right up.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

while I was at it, I welded up the mirror holes that were on the fenders. Im going to run them on the doors instead.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

hey bro, you should run a grinder all along the bottom of those panels to make sure there is no rust under the paint/primer. unless you already know there is none......


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 6 2006, 08:42 PM~4791629
> *hey bro, you should run a grinder all along the bottom of those panels to make sure there is no rust under the paint/primer. unless you already know there is none......
> *


Yeah i checked them out pretty good. They seem to be pretty solid it was just those 2 out facing spots. Also ive been taking it to bare metal piece by piece so I could see everything
heres the piece I cut out. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I have to block the quarters still.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

hobart 180? awesome welder i got the same one  car is looking good


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

passenger side mirror holes welded up. I also welded up the antenna hole later that day. Since I'll be running dual antennas I wont need that one.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Looking good Skim. I dont know how I missed this topic. No turning back now man


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 6 2006, 08:47 PM~4791670
> *hobart 180? awesome welder i got the same one  car is looking good
> *



actually its the Hobart 140. Still a good welder. It was $419 and the tank was $125 at Tractor Supply.

Had a bunch of pin holes on the trunk that were super tiny so I plug welded them up. I had to basically build metal in some areas where the holes were larger around the tailight areas.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 6 2006, 08:52 PM~4791727
> *Looking good Skim.  I dont know how I missed this topic.  No turning back now man
> *


Thanks man. It was getting tossed towards page 3 but I have to keep it going!  
This side I really had to build up metal to fill some swiss cheese in the tailight holes. It was the hardest part to do so far because i was blowing thru the thinness of the metal but I got my bridge technique down.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

rear shot. still need to pull that hood and bumper off.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

blocking the fenders down after the welds were grinded. Im using a long body file so its going faster than it was when I was using the small sanding block.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Im using this drivers door its way nicer than the one I had but somebody plugged the moulding holes. :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Too bright but this was before I blocked the fenders straight. They should be in primer in the next day or so.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

By tomorrow Im going to have one of my friends stop by and help me do some more shit so we'll take the hood off. Luckily there is only 1 small dent on the hood so It will be done quick. Good part was that most of the car was still in its original paint so I dont have to go over somebodys old body work. I do have to weld up some rust on the back side of the hood bracing surrounding some of the the hood lip nut hole areas.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

any pics of that white truck in the back ground :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 6 2006, 09:42 PM~4792109
> *any pics of that white truck in the back ground :biggrin:
> *



yeah thats my 99 F-250. I put the 2005 front clip, mirrors and emblems on it. Like adding a euro clip to a coupe. LOL.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

^ NICEEEEEEEEE :biggrin: glad to see other lowriders out there into trucks too :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 6 2006, 09:48 PM~4792169
> *^ NICEEEEEEEEE :biggrin: glad to see other lowriders out there into trucks too  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah I like it all if its done up right.


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

look'n good :thumbsup:


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

Car is looking great!!! Keep up the good work..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Thanks, you got any pics of your 62 in the avatar?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2006, 09:46 PM~4792153
> *yeah thats my 99 F-250. I put the 2005 front clip, mirrors and emblems on it. Like adding a euro clip to a coupe. LOL.
> 
> 
> ...



thats a big ass truck. :0 




i jus like cars, if its done right :thumbsup:


----------



## ssx (Jul 14, 2005)

Skim, looking like good progress on the 62'. Maybe you can pass on Buddy Hale and paint everything up yourself :biggrin:


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

nice progress skim....ur makin me want to strip mine down.......ill be watching :thumbsup:


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 7 2006, 01:58 PM~4796138
> *Thanks, you got any pics of your 62 in the avatar?
> *


Not my 62. Have been looking for one for a good while now though..


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

car is coming out good skim! If you ever need some extra hands out there give me a call I will go help you.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Feb 8 2006, 08:28 AM~4801752
> *car is coming out good skim! If you ever need some extra hands out there give me a call I will go help you.
> *



What are you doing this weekend? LOL. 
Thanks guys. Well today I got the trunk wet sanded and by tomorrow I should have both fenders, trunk, wiper cowl, bumper filler in primer. After that Im blocking the quarter panels down. I should also have more pics coming. I know that a thread with no progress pics sucks so I'll post some more in the next day or so. I hope to have the car completely in primer by the weekend.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

SKim looking good fool!!!!!! What color have you decided? TWO THUMBS UP BIG HOMIE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2006, 05:11 PM~4805675
> *SKim looking good fool!!!!!! What color have you decided? TWO THUMBS UP BIG HOMIE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 07:52 PM~4806043
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: Go track your 72's or something!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

Looking good hommie rags are Ultimate when done right and yours is :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Thanks bro, Today before I came to work I got both fenders and the trunk in primer and guide coat. Tomorrow I'll begin wet sanding them to be followed by another coat of primer to make sure they are totally straight before I start to paint. I plan to have the whole thing in primer by the weekend. All I will have left to do is the 2 doors.

I spent a good part of the morning disassembling my doors, removing the regulators, mechanisms etc. labelling the left and right parts. I just hope to god I know how to put them back together. :uh: 

Thanks for the positive words of encouragement fellas. it keeps me going. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I came across certain areas that had some shitty work done to them like shabby welds etc. so I figure I will take care of that and clean it up as nice as I can. This is how it looks now.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Another area I will have to clean up is this corner. Looks like bird shit


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Uh Oh. I pulled the seats out and the rear seat bottom is rusty. Some of the springs are rusted out but Im gonna fix that.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Time to drop some more shit off at the chrome shop.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Floors werent too bad but they are going to need some work. I also spent this morning stripping some of the dash down. Still have more to do tomorrow on the dash.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

This rear floor section under the back seat had some pin holes but its pretty weak in some spots so its gotta go. I will replace this section with a new one.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

This was the worst spot on the floor really. It was where the seat belt mounts and i guess that bad carpet stayed wet long enough to rust out that area.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Another floor shot on the passenger side. I noticed one spot by the front brace that I will have to fix. This welding shit sucks but its good experience down the line and atleast its not as bad as some guys on here have to deal with.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

i like the progress so far looks like a good project


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Fender with body work completed and the antenna hole filled. After this I basically took them down to metal before primer


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Passenger fender after primer and guide coating. This is the one that I had to weld up the antenna. I plan on blocking and primering 2 times on everything before paint. Trying to get it straight as possible.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

driver fender was a bitch, I had to weld up that funny hole on the side and it had scrape lines all down it that I had to hammer and dolly out before doing the bodywork. I am trying to use as little filler as I can if you know what I mean.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Blockind down the trunk. This thing was nearly perfect. Probably the nicest panel on the whole car.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

heres the trunk after primer and guide coat. Hopefully by this weekend I should have the whole car in its first primer and guide coat all except the doors. Im dreading them doors because its gonna be block down city but thats one of the most critical areas for straightness so I will be patient and do them one at a time I dont care how long it takes me.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

looking really good skim


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

looks good,my 63 floors looked exactly liek those,and under the back set was the same,when the trunk leaks some of it seeps down there and puddles up :angry:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

damn skim....keep up the good work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 10 2006, 05:08 PM~4821751
> *This rear floor section under the back seat had some pin holes but its pretty weak in some spots so its gotta go. I will replace this section with a new one.
> *


man thats the part on my car that scared me away,,to much hassle for me ,,so i said fuck and pay the pros to do it...good luck


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

very nice project!!!..im jealous.... :biggrin: i actually found a 62 vert also,,here locally,,that i may get :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

You better jump on it before somebody else does!


I did a whole bunch of work over the weekend. I will post some more pics here in a little bit as soon as the boss man leaves.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Gotta cut out and fix the rust on the lip of the hood still.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Drivers hinge area was fine, it was the other side that was rusty.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Patched a small area of the floor.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Also fixed this rusty hinge area which was a pain in the ass. Lots of cutting and shaping and grinding but I finally got it. Bare metal then in primer.


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

looks good bro......


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

After the last wet sanding before my next primering got the quarter panels blocked.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Another small floor patch I had to weld in.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

After hours of blocking I finally laid down the first true coat of primer.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: Looking good. Are going will the original color or something else?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LV 60_@Feb 13 2006, 05:00 PM~4841019
> *:thumbsup: Looking good.  Are going will the original color or something else?
> *



Man Im still debating. :biggrin:

I still need to do something about that 283


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

Original is always good for resale and shit, but fuck it do it up how want it, if you end up selling it someone will buy it. You know rags usually don't have a problem selling. Is it a keeper or just to play with?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LV 60_@Feb 13 2006, 05:09 PM~4841088
> *Original is always good for resale and shit, but fuck it do it up how want it, if you end up selling it someone will buy it.  You know rags usually don't have a problem selling.  Is it a keeper or just to play with?
> *



Yeah i hear ya man. The only way i would get rid of it is if I got a 61 since thats what i wanted originally.


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice progress Skim :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Feb 13 2006, 05:11 PM~4841098
> *Nice progress Skim :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks bro. I been busting my ass the last 2 weeks. Before work and sometimes after I get home. It was 27 degrees the other night and I was wet sanding freezing my ass of!


----------



## SIM's64 (Jul 26, 2004)

looks good i want a rag :thumbsup: how much you get this one for?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I laid down plenty of primer on these quarters. I plan on blocking them 400 wet and then in another week or so I will primer everything one last time then a final blocking before I spray it. My goal is to get it arrow straight. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIM's64_@Feb 13 2006, 05:15 PM~4841139
> *looks good i want a rag  :thumbsup:  how much you get this one for?
> *



I paid a little grip for it. The guy was asking 10k I paid 9500 for it and a shit load of new rubber and parts etc.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

guide coat before I start blocking again.


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

whats going on skim long time no hear looking good the car.chevy shop


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Feb 13 2006, 05:21 PM~4841181
> *whats going on skim long time no hear looking good the car.chevy shop
> *



Hey bro, Call me I need to ask you about those 13"s


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 13 2006, 04:11 PM~4841097
> *Yeah i hear ya man. The only way i would get rid of it is if I got a 61 since thats what i wanted originally.
> *


I feel ya on the 61. I wanted one and ended up with a 60. The 60 was my second choice.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LV 60_@Feb 13 2006, 05:24 PM~4841200
> *I feel ya on the 61. I wanted one and ended up with a 60.  The 60 was my second choice.
> *



Seems like when I had the money to drop on one they just werent available? :dunno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:

Still gotta handle that firewall. Since it still runs and drives I figure I'll mess with that last before i do the dash prep.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: 

I will have some more pics after I block everything down then its back to the last primer coat once more then the spraying. Hopefully the car is as straight as it feels to be, if so I shouldnt have anyproblems once I lay down the color and colorsand everything.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

THAT SHIT'S LOOKIN GOOD SKIM


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

DAMN DOG that shits comming out nice, can't wait to see the paint........ great progress


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Thanks homie, tomorrow I gotta work on my doors and start welding on the hood lip. Next weekend I gotta drive to Phoenix so I'll pick up my rear floor section while Im there. Should be interesting to do the rear, 713Ridaz said its a bitch to do because of the bracing underneath.


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

coming along nice thats bodys gonna be straight :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Yeah, I spent this morning before work dry blocking the rear quarter panels. Im just at the point where I need to find an easier method to do around the 2 rear wheel well openings since you cant really get a block in there. I hate finger sanding cuz of low spots.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

in body shop class my instructor gave me a round type of block for sanding curves. he said you can use a thick wooden dowel rod with sandpaper wrapped around it or a cylinder type piece of foam?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 13 2006, 10:55 PM~4843374
> *Thanks homie, tomorrow I gotta work on my doors and start welding on the hood lip. Next weekend I gotta drive to Phoenix so I'll pick up my rear floor section while Im there. Should be interesting to do the rear, 713Ridaz said its a bitch to do because of the bracing underneath.
> *




homie, i can vouch for that. shit sux bad, there are LOTS of spot welds, in the front section and the rear section. the rear floor lip is spot welded to the brace itself, but the rear section of the main floorpan is spot welded on top of that and its a bitch to get it all out cus the factory spot welded them separately. basically you gotta take out the welds on the main floor section first, then take out the the welds for the rear pan, there are two rows of welds on the rear floor pan cus of that floor brace. AND THEN, the rear lip of the rear floor pan....the braces for the gas tank are back there....it sux.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

looking good. im just curious, you said youve never welded before, yet you seem to know exactly what the hell you are doing as far as the body prep goes. are you a bodyman, or just know how to do the shit..... uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nice progress is this going to be all out show car or something to hit the blvd in


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2006, 08:46 PM~4792153
> *yeah thats my 99 F-250. I put the 2005 front clip, mirrors and emblems on it. Like adding a euro clip to a coupe. LOL.
> 
> 
> ...


did it take much fabrication to mount that front end? i just bought a 2002 and want to do the same thing


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

62 rag is nice...that truck is bbbad


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 14 2006, 08:12 PM~4849698
> *did it take much fabrication to mount that front end? i just bought a 2002 and want to do the same thing
> *



It took about 2 hours. All you need is the header panel, lights, grille, bumper and pig tail wires. Everything cost me about $800


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 08:05 PM~4849649
> *nice progress is this going to be all out show car or something to hit the blvd in
> *



I figure if i end up keeping it for a while I might do it show but for now Its just gonna be a little blvd cruiser. Fuck around mobile.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 14 2006, 07:40 PM~4849491
> *looking good. im just curious, you said youve never welded before, yet you seem to know exactly what the hell you are doing as far as the body prep goes. are you a bodyman, or just know how to do the shit..... uffin:
> *


Man I'll tell you what, Ive never done the shit but I have friends who are bad ass body and paint guys back home in Ca. and I dont hesitate to pick up the phone and ask questions, advice or tips. 
The guy who basically showed me how to weld went with me to buy my welder and he showed me how to weld on some scrap metal before he cut me loose on the car. Its like he said, you fuck up, you grind it off and do it again. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2006, 08:09 PM~4850108
> *I figure if i end up keeping it for a while I might do it show but for now Its just gonna be a little blvd cruiser. Fuck around mobile.
> *


keep it street. you enjoy it alot more and get the use of it. especially a rag. i love driving my shit.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2006, 01:39 PM~4847600
> *Yeah, I spent this morning before work dry blocking the rear quarter panels. Im just at the point where I need to find an easier method to do around the 2 rear wheel well openings since you cant really get a block in there. I hate finger sanding cuz of low spots.
> *


sanding with your fingers sux the worst..................I can remember countless times when you finish and then your fingers are stuck in the sanding positiion and you have to pop them out, lol, especailly when your wet sanding in the cold..............

At the body shop supply store they sell "soft blocks" I know 3m makes them. They are like foam pads that are shapped like a dish sponge size. They dont work miracles but they do help.

BTW I dont reply on this thread normally but I enjoy it and check it regularly. Cant believe you work on your car when its below 30, makes me feel like a bia for not working on mine when its below 70 lol..................Keep up the good work!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2006, 08:06 PM~4850086
> *It took about 2 hours. All you need is the header panel, lights, grille, bumper and pig tail wires. Everything cost me about $800
> *


cool I would have thought the fenders and hood would be different


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

you done any performance upgrades to the truck ? if so what do you recommend im new to diesels


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

What are your plans as far a color for the 62? You keeping the white top? Car is looking great homie


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Looking good bro, good luck on your build!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by outkastbd82_@Feb 15 2006, 05:58 PM~4855630
> *What are your plans as far a color for the 62? You keeping the white top? Car is looking great homie
> *


No I am going to do a body / cloth top same color combo, still debating tho!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 15 2006, 04:29 PM~4855201
> *you done any performance upgrades to the truck ? if so what do you recommend im new to diesels
> *



I shot you a PM on some info. All you could want to know


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 16 2006, 05:56 AM~4858928
> *No I am going to do a body / cloth top same color combo, still debating tho!
> *


Good choice..


----------



## ssx (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey Outkastbd82, that 62' droptop in your avatar was for sale on eBay and some other sites a few months ago. I emailed him, he wanted $42K for it, and wasn't budging much with the price. Maybe could have got it for $40K? Thing that scared me was that it was supposed to be an SS but had a Benchseat etc. Still the car was sweet as hell! Nice enough to get me thinking about ways to buy it....In the end still just a little too much for me though.


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ssx_@Feb 16 2006, 07:23 PM~4863510
> *Hey Outkastbd82, that 62' droptop in your avatar was for sale on eBay and some other sites a few months ago. I emailed him, he wanted $42K for it, and wasn't budging much with the price. Maybe could have got it for $40K? Thing that scared me was that it was supposed to be an SS but had a Benchseat etc. Still the car was sweet as hell! Nice enough to get me thinking about ways to buy it....In the end still just a little too much for me though.
> *


Yea thats where I got the picture from..I really liked it myself but like you said it was way over priced. I have been looking for a 62 for a long time now but that is by far way more then I am looking to pay. Glad to hear someone else liked it as well :thumbsup:


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

Little motivation for you skim..Keep up the good work.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

DAMN Skim your putting in some work  I'm messing with my shit all weekend too. Took today off, SAT, SUN, Mon, + Tuesday. I should get close to finishing then I'll fly down to TX and give you a hand. :thumbsup: Props homie, keep it up.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice job


----------



## MR._T (Feb 8, 2006)

NICE WORK SKIM


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 17 2006, 12:11 PM~4868131
> *DAMN Skim your putting in some work    I'm messing with my shit all weekend too.  Took today off, SAT, SUN, Mon, + Tuesday. I should get close to finishing then I'll fly down to TX and give you a hand.  :thumbsup: Props homie, keep it up.
> *



Thanks man!
I just got back from Phoenix yesterday and bought my floor sections for the rear under the back seat while I made a stop at Impala Bobs. Yeah that part is a bitch but I have one side already welded in and just barely tacked in the passenger side when my tank ran out of gas so Im gonna get it refilled tomorrow before work then all I will have to do is weld in the driverside back floor piece. I should have more pics up then. 
Ive been working like a mad man but we have had icy weather the last few days. It was in the 20's the other night but it dont stop. I also have been blocking down under the curved body lines and wheel well lips with that round shaped Dura Block. That thing is the shit for curved aread. Thanks for that rag 62 pic!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 21 2006, 03:01 PM~4895883
> *Thanks man!
> I just got back from Phoenix yesterday and bought my floor sections for the rear under the back seat while I made a stop at Impala Bobs. Yeah that part is a bitch but I have one side already welded in and just barely tacked in the passenger side when my tank ran out of gas so Im gonna get it refilled tomorrow before work then all I will have to do is weld in the driverside back floor piece. I should have more pics up then.
> Ive been working like a mad man but we have had icy weather the last few days. It was in the 20's the other night but it dont stop. I also have been blocking down under the curved body lines and wheel well lips with that round shaped Dura Block. That thing is the shit for curved aread. Thanks for that rag 62 pic!
> *


Wasnt this care pretty much rust free?? i havnt been watching the topic lately did you find a bunch of rust in the car??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Opps maybe i should have gone back a few pages LOL car is looking good i wish i was making that kinda progress on one of my cars


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 22 2006, 01:43 AM~4899513
> *Wasnt this care pretty much rust free?? i havnt been watching the topic lately did you find a bunch of rust in the car??
> *



Yeah for the most part it was but the area under the back seat was crusty and so was the pan behind the drivers seat it had rust around the seat belt mounting holes. Those areas could have been simply patched but I didnt want to go out like a sucka so I replaced them. For a rag thats almost always the case. There was a spot on the lower passenger door hinge where the water from the antenna would drain into causing rust but I welded that and the antenna hole up. If you go back a couple pages you will see what I mean.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

About to tackle the hood which really wont be a problem because its really straight which Im thankful for but the lip has some minor problems. I said I was going to have this done last week but I havent had time since I drove out to Phoenix.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Hood lip rust


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

best advice taken from LIL was to go out and buy this Dura Block. This thing kills those curves.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

after blocking down the first coat those quarters feel pretty nice.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

more blocking in the cold


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

for some odd reason this door jam wasnt flat so i had to do some minor straightening to it as well.

Trunk still needs another block down


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

picked up some rear seat tubs for it.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

they came in two sections and they seem to be good quality and pretty thick.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I wasnt too happy with this piece due to all the stamping and stress cuts but since mine was only rusty in one spot it will have to do.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

remember the old rear floor, this is what I have been working on the last day or so. Looked like I was performing heart surgery. Since the metal wasnt too bad other than some places towards the middle, I was able to cut and fit the main portion only not having to really fuck with the floor under the convertible bracing which would have been a bitch.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Lots of spot welds had to be drilled out but the ones onder the floor braces kinda disintegrated away so that save me a lot of time. While I had them out I POR 15 the inner braces since they were exposed I mopped that shit all over in there. I was left with junk.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

more junk. Im gonna save the seat mount tabs and re weld them to the new pans.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

1 side out


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

one side tacked in. You guys were right it wasnt easy. Layers and layers in certain spots.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 22 2006, 07:55 PM~4905137
> *best advice taken from LIL was to go out and buy this Dura Block. This thing kills those curves.
> *


  



nice progress


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

lookin good skim! i feel ya about that rear floor though. its a bitch. LOTS of spot welds, i took the whole floor out. im gettin the one piece floor.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I would have gone the whole floor if it was worse but shit the floors were pretty solid other than these 3 areas. I had the otherside in when my welding tank ran out. I was pissed cause i was on a roll. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 22 2006, 08:25 PM~4905430
> *I would have gone the whole floor if it was worse but shit the floors were pretty solid other than these 3 areas. I had the otherside in when my welding tank ran out. I was pissed cause i was on a roll. :biggrin:
> *



lol that shit sucks bro :cheesy: jus when your gettin it done.....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I know man. I was bent. Heres both barely in. Still alot of grinding and clean up. I drilled holes and filled them along the rear to keep a factory look to the welding work. Plus it saves time and looks cleaner.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

my skirts. Gotta do some work to them though


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

These are the stamped Daytons I bought for $600 a while back. I picked up a clean set of Dayton KO's from Big Caddy. They are like brand new but I aint running those big ass baloon tires. What I really want is some 13's. These are 14x7 if anybody wants to trade, hit me up.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Also, just so everybody knows, I do plan on grinding and cleaning up both sides of the floor pans once they are welded in. Im only building a driver but I dont want the welding work to be detectable once its done from underneath.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 22 2006, 08:23 PM~4905409
> *
> nice progress
> *


Thanks man and thanks for the 411. :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

looking good..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

GOOD JOB SKIM CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT WITH THE SPOKES ON IT!!!! LOOKS REALLY GOOD!!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

Look great homie..Glad to see you are taking the time and doing it right...Big props homie!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Thanks fellas, I need to know whats the best way to remove the windshield with out breaking it, mines cherry.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 23 2006, 01:44 PM~4912125
> *Thanks fellas, I need to know whats the best way to remove the windshield with out breaking it, mines cherry.
> *


A BIG ASS ROCK :biggrin: no just playing i would probably cut the seal with a razor knife you probably gunna replace it anyways right


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yea, i'd cut it with a razor blade knife thing. guitar string works also.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

cut all the rubber from around it and  from the inside out


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

gently and evenly push it from the inside out once all the rubber is cut from it.


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

that work looks good homie. i take it you like that welder. whats the info on that 1. i want to check one out.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 22 2006, 08:34 PM~4905523
> *These are the stamped Daytons I bought for $600 a while back. I picked up a clean set of Dayton KO's from Big Caddy. They are like brand new but I aint running those big ass baloon tires. What I really want is some 13's. These are 14x7 if anybody wants to trade, hit me up.
> *


nice rims what sz tires looking good


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Feb 23 2006, 07:31 PM~4914196
> *that work looks good homie. i take it you like that welder. whats the info on that 1. i want to check one out.
> *



Its the Hobart 140, welder and tank came out to $560 with tax from Tractor Supply. I think it works good but then again I havent used another one but I priced them at Home Depot and lowes and they were atleast $100 higher or more.

Today I finished welding in both sides of the pans all I have to do now is a bunch of grinding and clean up work then I have to do that floor piece.


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

good looking out


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

More motivation for the homie SKIM. I saw this one two weeks ago, Sweet as Candy.

BTW Skim, Nice progress so far homie, keep on movin!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

if that ain't motivation, i don't know what is


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

that bitch is bad, tell the ****** owner to put some knockoffs on it :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK+Feb 24 2006, 11:16 PM~4923312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should of bought it for $51k and bought your own. :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

skim what kind of kos u got for the ds


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

they are the blank chrome dayton 2 bar ko's.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 24 2006, 10:02 PM~4923197
> *More motivation for the homie SKIM. I saw this one two weeks ago, Sweet as Candy.
> 
> BTW Skim, Nice progress so far homie, keep on movin!
> *



Thanks and thanks for the pics you know I always encourage some inspirational pics. 

Damn man you got one of them cameras that takes crisp pictures. You need to start working for National Geographic. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 26 2006, 10:37 AM~4930631
> *Thanks and thanks for the pics you know I always encourage some inspirational pics.
> 
> Damn man you got one of them cameras that takes crisp pictures. You need to start working for National Geographic. :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: Who me? naw. I just seem to have it glued to my face.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Damn Seth, You and that damn camera. Im still on throw awaycamera status. :0 

I did my first blocking of the fenders yesterday. I thought they were pretty straight WRONG. Plenty of high and low spots. Like hail dings along the tops so i spent all day yesterday on the two front fenders. I plan to have them and the rest of the car in its second coat of primer today after I get off work.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

That Skim is a bad mutha.........Shut Yo Mouth, don't talk bout SKIM.


Nice work .......that bia is gonna be baaaaaaadd. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR47CLIP (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 22 2006, 07:34 PM~4905523
> *These are the stamped Daytons I bought for $600 a while back. I picked up a clean set of Dayton KO's from Big Caddy. They are like brand new but I aint running those big ass baloon tires. What I really want is some 13's. These are 14x7 if anybody wants to trade, hit me up.
> *


SELL ME THEM D'S *****!  THE TURTLE VAN AINT GONNA FIX ITSELF!!! :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hey skim, did you ever get your windshield out? i took my front and back glass(yes, back glass cus im not lucky enough to have a ragtop :biggrin: ) today. took me less than 20 minutes each to have them out.

i used a putty knife and one of those shot filled rubber hammers and 'cut' the rubber gasket away from the front of the windows and the glass came right out

i just jammed the knife in the gasket, and tapped along the rubber goin across the length of the window and it peeled up.


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

Whats up homie you havent been posting much..You taking a break from the 62 or just been to busy to get on here? Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by outkastbd82_@Mar 5 2006, 01:46 AM~4979000
> *Whats up homie you havent been posting much..You taking a break from the 62 or just been to busy to get on here? Keep up the good work.
> *



Oh hell naw. I been busting my ass almost daily. I just dont have any new pics but I plan to have some up in a few days. I have been fighting those front fenders. I keep finding small imperfections in them after I block them but I locked that shit down today finally. 

Also today I cut the rust out of the front of the hood lip and welded in new metal. Tomorrow after I wake up - (Im working nights) I will block down the filler I had to spread over the worked area. Trust me im not gonna stop until its painted.


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2006, 10:08 PM~4983682
> *Oh hell naw. I been busting my ass almost daily. I just dont have any new pics but I plan to have some up in a few days. I have been fighting those front fenders. I keep finding small imperfections in them after I block them but I locked that shit down today finally.
> 
> Also today I cut the rust out of the front of the hood lip and welded in new metal. Tomorrow after I wake up - (Im working nights) I will block down the filler I had to spread over the worked area. Trust me im not gonna stop until its painted.
> *


Good to hear homie...Keep us posted


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 6 2006, 12:08 AM~4983682
> *Oh hell naw. I been busting my ass almost daily. I just dont have any new pics but I plan to have some up in a few days. I have been fighting those front fenders. I keep finding small imperfections in them after I block them but I locked that shit down today finally.
> 
> Also today I cut the rust out of the front of the hood lip and welded in new metal. Tomorrow after I wake up - (Im working nights) I will block down the filler I had to spread over the worked area. Trust me im not gonna stop until its painted.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

OK in the mean time, a commercial break sponsored by M.Cruz stop at Pomona yesterday. The Deuce Zone


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Now back to our program....  

Inspirational purposes.


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

Here are a few more for you


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

1 more


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

beautiful.......that givin me a boost more of confidence......love the second one


----------



## ssx (Jul 14, 2005)

I've been checking out M.Cruz's Pomona pics over and over again! Shit I gotta get over there one day. Makes me really want to sell the Bubble and get a Ragtop!


----------



## ssx (Jul 14, 2005)

And Skim, you are one determined MOFO! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Thanks SSX. You know I gotta do it. If not I would be sitting on my ass all day doing nothing. Heres some more pics I took the last couple of days. Started on the bumper fillers and small parts. The easy stuff.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Hood before I cut out the rusty pieces. This hood was probably the straightest 62 hood I ever found other than the pinholes behind the hood badge.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

heres the 2 rusty strips I had to cut out and replace behind the hood badge. I had to POR 15 rust treat all the metal back there once I cut them out.


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

Is that your bus the hood is on?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

After I got the hood all done and primed. Still need to block it down. The rust repair came out sweet.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by outkastbd82_@Mar 6 2006, 11:31 PM~4991536
> *Is that your bus the hood is on?
> *



Yeah thats my 54 deluxe 23 window Im doing next.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Got the trunk all done. Its blocked. I still need to block the very edges I hit some bare metal spots so i had to reprimer it. :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

front clip all done


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Man the tops of these fenders were covered in dings.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Not too interesting these pics but I had to work the fuck out of them so Im proud of them. Last stage before paint


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

as it stands now. Its been blocked and primered 3 times. Almost ready for paint.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Hopefully I will have some paint pics coming soon. Its just time consuming but its gonna happen.


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

You painting it yourself?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by outkastbd82_@Mar 7 2006, 12:28 AM~4991872
> *You painting it yourself?
> *



Yes. My friend works at the Dodge dealership in the collision center. His dads the manager there so he said we could do it as long as its on a sunday. LOL.


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

Sounds good! Any ideas of when the car will be complete?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

man I cant say because I have to buy the rubber still and all the little stuff, then the chroming etc.


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2006, 01:13 AM~4992149
> *man I cant say because I have to buy the rubber still and all the little stuff, then the chroming etc.
> *


LOOKIN GOOD BRO ARE YOU GONNA MAKE IT OUT TO THE SAN ANTONIO SHOW THIS YEAR? I KNOW THE DUECE MAY NOT BE READY BY THEN BUT YOU ALWAYS GOT YOUR LAC  ONE OF MY MEMBERS JUST PICKED UP A CONVERTABLE 62 SS TOO BUT IT WILL PROLLY BE A WHILE BEFORE HE FINISHES IT, AND I HEARD JW PICKED ONE UP TOO AND THAT IT WAS AT THE AUTORAMA BUT I GUESS NOBODY SNAPPED A PIC CAUSE I HAVENT SEEN IT YET. GOOD LUCK SKIM I'LL HOLLA AT YOU WHEN IM BACK IN THE AREA


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Mar 7 2006, 02:43 AM~4992462
> *LOOKIN GOOD BRO ARE YOU GONNA MAKE IT OUT TO THE SAN ANTONIO SHOW THIS YEAR? I KNOW THE DUECE MAY NOT BE READY BY THEN BUT YOU ALWAYS GOT YOUR LAC   ONE OF MY MEMBERS JUST PICKED UP A CONVERTABLE 62 SS TOO BUT IT WILL PROLLY BE A WHILE BEFORE HE FINISHES IT, AND I HEARD JW PICKED ONE UP TOO AND THAT IT WAS AT THE AUTORAMA BUT I GUESS NOBODY SNAPPED A PIC CAUSE I HAVENT SEEN IT YET. GOOD LUCK SKIM I'LL HOLLA AT YOU WHEN IM BACK IN THE AREA
> *



yeah I heard theres now 3 deuce rags now. I heard JW's is pretty nice too.


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2006, 02:57 AM~4992490
> *yeah I heard theres now 3 deuce rags now. I heard JW's is pretty nice too.
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM ALL TOGETHER :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Mar 7 2006, 02:58 AM~4992496
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM ALL TOGETHER :biggrin:
> *


Helll Yeah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 6 2006, 09:25 PM~4991474
> *Hood before I cut out the rusty pieces. This hood was probably the straightest  62 hood I ever found other than the pinholes behind the hood badge.
> *


Thats a nice sized shop you got there.....


   

PS the project is looking good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

looking good!!!!!!!!


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

coming along nicely! :biggrin:


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

I look up to you skim :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .....dont know you, lol........but i love everything your doing to the duece

keep up the good work......im probly goin to pm you when i come across some more problems wit my duece

wou decide the colors yet......or you going to make us wait


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Mar 7 2006, 12:41 PM~4994366
> *Thats a nice sized shop you got there.....
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah its a 40x50 ft shop building. When I was looking to buy a house i said it had to have a shop building so the realtor told me about the house. I went to see the place and the first thing I did was go straight to the shop, I wasnt too concerned about the house yet, It was all about the shop. LOL. Plus my truck fits in it too. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EastBayRyda925_@Mar 7 2006, 08:26 PM~4997677
> *I look up to you skim :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .....dont know you, lol........but i love everything your doing to the duece
> 
> keep up the good work......im probly goin to pm you when i come across some more problems wit my duece
> ...



Thanks homie. 

I think I have decided the color but I dont want to say just yet. This is just a street car so I dont have any special plans for it other than some chrome underneath, nice paint and a nice og style interior.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn homie....da imp is coming out real CLEAN!!! KEEP IT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## cubnlynx (Sep 12, 2003)

what color is that 62 in the first and last pic that skim posted anyone know the color code???




hey man car is looking good man great work :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2006, 01:05 AM~5015303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT LOOKS GOOD WITH THOSE SKIRTS ARE YOU GONNA PUT SKIRTS ON IT?


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

COMING OUT GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2006, 02:05 AM~5015303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You read my mind doggy! Bad in Black.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 11 2006, 07:00 AM~5024649
> *You read my mind doggy! Bad in Black.
> *


also in silver baby go raiders


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

got the drivers door bodywork finished finally. Took me one whole day so now Im about to disassemble the passenger door and then do it.

I just picked up a bunch of spare parts that I will paint the same color as the car like inner fender wells, radiator support and grille mounts also picked up a complete set of uppers and lowers, sway bar, tierod linkages, spindles, steering box all going to the platers. Its coming. Its gonna see paint pretty soon.


----------



## ssx (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey Skim, do you even find time to mess with Vdubs anymore???


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ssx_@Mar 13 2006, 02:35 AM~5037815
> *Hey Skim, do you even find time to mess with Vdubs anymore???
> *


Yes and no. Ive still been on thesamba.com regularly but I have only been working on the 62 now. The 52 is out in Phoenix at Buddy's getting the chassis work and all the body and paint done so I got nothing but the 62 to keep me occupied right now.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 13 2006, 03:22 PM~5040169
> *Yes and no. Ive still been on thesamba.com regularly but I have only been working on the 62 now. The 52 is out in Phoenix at Buddy's getting the chassis work and all the body and paint done so I got nothing but the 62 to keep me occupied right now.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 13 2006, 02:34 PM~5040248
> *:cheesy:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Another thing, I just dropped off my wheel wells, radiator support, fan shroud, hood latch mechanism to get powder coated. After thinking long and hard I decided not to chrome all that but powdercoat it instead.


----------



## ssx (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 13 2006, 12:08 PM~5040746
> *Another thing, I just dropped off my wheel wells, radiator support, fan shroud, hood latch mechanism to get powder coated. After thinking long and hard I decided not to chrome all that but powdercoat it instead.
> *


Will last a lot longer on a car that gets driven in the long run.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 13 2006, 05:08 PM~5040746
> *Another thing, I just dropped off my wheel wells, radiator support, fan shroud, hood latch mechanism to get powder coated. After thinking long and hard I decided not to chrome all that but powdercoat it instead.
> *


Nothin wrong with that bro! Powder coat looks great.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Lookin' good! What color are you going to do?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Dont worry Im on it. Just got my wheel tubs, core support, shroud all back from the powder coaters.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

post pics


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Damn. I will try to get some pics up in the next day or so but I kinda wanted to wait til its sprayed. Not much to look at right now but trust me Im on it!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Heres some of the core stuff I got when I went out to tyler. Also got some dual antennas good for bases, sway bar, uppers and lowers etc. This is the stuff Im taking to the chrome shop.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

heres the spare radiator support I picked up with the A arms and I had powdercoated gloss black. It was a nice radiator support too.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Also had my fender wells done.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

also had my hood latch doon but I have 3 other ones so im probably going to get one chromed and see which one looks better.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Also picked up a spare steering wheel to restore seperate while Im doing the car that way i can swap it out once its done.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Gotta drop this stuff off to my chrome guy on Monday. He takes care of all my Aluminum stuff. This dude gets down too. The hook up. He does that shit after work cash no tax. Gotta love it.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

just about ready. This is the last pic I'll show of these fenders I swear.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

So the topside of the hood is finally done. I will flip it over and prep the backside. I got to thinking, I probably should have done the back first. :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

So now its pretty much done.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I still have the passenger door to go then I will be pretty much done with all the body. The dash and jambs are the easy part. I should fly thru that in a day.


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

nice job,bro

what are you doing to your engine ?


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 21 2006, 06:31 PM~5094857
> *Dont worry Im on it. Just got my wheel tubs, core support, shroud all back from the powder coaters.
> *


Dis ***** Clownin'! Wheel tubs, he said. Sup T! :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice job


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacTre_@Mar 25 2006, 12:37 AM~5116094
> *nice job,bro
> 
> what are you doing to your engine ?
> ...



You tease!

I debated on that but I think for now Im going to keep the original 283 and have it rebuilt to stock specs. I toyed with the idea of a crate 350 and i may do that later down the line but I dont have a lot of cash right now. Maybe after September i wont have a truck payment anymore then I can consider that. 
Since Im only building a street car I dont need anything crazy.

Yesterday I was off work so I finally got the windshield out. Getting ready to get the dash prepped, got the jambs done, also stripped the firewall down so i can get that ready. I also worked on the backside of the hood. I probably should have done that first. I also got that passenger door dissasembled.

Today Im going to drop my vent window frames, side trims, tailpanel and coves, grille etc off to my chrome guy. I also have some more stuff headed to the powdercoaters today after I get off work.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2006, 06:38 AM~5127009
> *You tease!
> 
> I debated on that but I think for now Im going to keep the original 283 and have it rebuilt to stock specs. I toyed with the idea of a crate 350 and i may do that later down the line but I dont have a lot of cash right now. Maybe after September i wont have a truck payment anymore then I can consider that.
> ...


you just cant beat a 283. you can try to kill it but it will keep living. :biggrin:


----------



## ssx (Jul 14, 2005)

Damn Skim, got everybody on edge waiting to see some pics of the car painted


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*COMING SOOOOOOON!!!!! NEW PICS!!! COLOR!* :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:cheesy: 

Drop a bomb on your topic Skim!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## ssx (Jul 14, 2005)

I really wanted that car!!!!!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ssx_@Mar 31 2006, 12:51 PM~5156343
> * I really wanted that car!!!!!
> *


I know,I know....I promise you I will add nice Accessories to it and take care of her! :biggrin:


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

Waiting to see some Paint homie! :biggrin:


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by outkastbd82_@Mar 31 2006, 12:48 PM~5156691
> *Waiting to see some Paint homie!  :biggrin:
> *


4 real. i ran out of popcorn. j/k take your time and do it right the 1st time homie


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2006, 05:38 AM~5127009
> *You tease!
> 
> I debated on that but I think for now Im going to keep the original 283 and have it rebuilt to stock specs. I toyed with the idea of a crate 350 and i may do that later down the line but I dont have a lot of cash right now. Maybe after September i wont have a truck payment anymore then I can consider that.
> ...


Just picked up the TPI.Its not OG,but I could not pass up on a deal.


That's alot of work your doing,but well worth it. My ride is getting torn down,and down to bare medal by the the middle of this month. Again, great work. :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Keep it going  Good work. I'm almost done with the 54, a couple more weeks tops.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

need pics


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*THAT NEW HOT PINK CANDY WITH METAL FLAKE IS LOOKING GOOD T!!!!Im going to leave it to you to post the pics!!!*


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

NICE JOB HOMIE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 3 2006, 11:18 AM~5170777
> *THAT NEW HOT PINK CANDY WITH METAL FLAKE IS LOOKING GOOD T!!!!Im going to leave it to you to post the pics!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Man I took a bunch of pics but I get them downloaded on a CD at walmart. That fat bitch gave me a CD with no pics it was blank so Im gonna have to go back tomorrow and get it redone. :uh: all because my ass dont have a home computer or a digital. I post the pics from work so I do it that way. Its funny because I took 8 days off for vacation and have been more busy off work than I have been while working. I go back to work thursday so Im trying to get it all buffed by then. I just stopped by work right quick to use the computer.

The car is painted and color sanded and buffed all but the fenders doors and trunk but I tomorrow I will have them buffed. 

I was really suprised because how straight it came out. Especially the doors were beat and they came out straight as fuck. I'll tell you this shit is a lot of work. I will have the pics posted tomorrow.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 2 2006, 11:06 AM~5165133
> *Keep it going   Good work.  I'm almost done with the 54, a couple more weeks tops.
> *



Cool man. Post them pics!!!!


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Ok some last minute things had to be done but I took care of them. Heres some pics. Damn door had some rust that had to be fixed first.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Last minute getting closer...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Finally some paint. I went with a color called Texas Brown. Its a 1954 Volkswagen color. Solid brown, no metallic and I chose to go with a single stage so I could buff the shit out of it. These pics were taken right after I sprayed it. It has not been buffed yet but I colorsanded and buffed it today.
I decided to go with a brown cloth top and beige OG style interior.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I call it DooDoo Brown.


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

Car is coming along well..What made you go with that color?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by outkastbd82_@Apr 4 2006, 09:44 PM~5180600
> *Car is coming along well..What made you go with that color?
> *


I wanted a color I had not seen on a 62 rag before and I am going with a brown cloth ragtop to match. I wanted to do the car with a matching top / color combo. I didnt want a metallic either. I wanted a vintage color.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

After all that blocking I guess it paid off. Im proud of this door. LOL. I still had not color sanded or buffed it yet.


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

I think with the matching top it will look really good. what are you plans for wheels?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by outkastbd82_@Apr 4 2006, 09:48 PM~5180623
> *I think with the matching top it will look really good. what are you plans for wheels?
> *


Im looking for some all chrome 13x7 72 spoke Daytons. Old school style


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Better shot of the door


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Whats weird is sometimes it looks so dark. When it starts to get dark that fucker looks black?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Heres what I mean by it looks dark. Anyways I worked my ass off on these quarter panels.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I will get some more pics after I finish buffing it and as I start putting it back together. All of my side mouldings are at the platers along with the grille, headlight bezels, tail panel and coves, taillight housings, stainless etc. I still have to get the bumpers done and my uppers and lowers, swaybars etc.

I know a lot of you guys probably think Im crazy for going brown but once I get the matching brown cloth top it will come together.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm starting to see it Skim.  Nice work.

Did you spray that yourself? :0 It layed out clean


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 4 2006, 10:05 PM~5180771
> *I'm starting to see it Skim.    Nice work.
> 
> Did you spray that yourself?   :0 It layed out clean
> *



Yeah thanks bro. I did everything, body, rust repair and paint down to colorsand and buff. Ive never done any of this before but my homies all helped me with advice and tips. Some I even had on the phone every time I needed something. I bet they were getting sick of me calling them but I can say I did it all myself!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you happy with it bro? ill be honest, im not really feeling that brown, but ill reserve judgement until i see it on them D's with the rag installed uffin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

body work looks excellent by the way :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

very nice!


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

GOOD JOB SKIM. HOW LONG BEFORE YOU PUT IT UP FOR SALE? :biggrin:


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

man i love it.....

......like an early easter chocolate impala bar :biggrin: 

i would have never thought of some booboo brown..........but wit the interior color you chose.......it will look clean as fuck

ill still be here watching........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 4 2006, 09:39 PM~5180919
> *you happy with it bro? ill be honest, im not really feeling that brown, but ill reserve judgement until i see it on them D's with the rag installed uffin:
> *


I didnt really care for the color at first either but after seeing more pictures and thinking of it with the matching top I think the car is going to look great. Plus its different and I give him BIG props for that. 

Hey Skim whats going to happen with the interior?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by outkastbd82_@Apr 4 2006, 11:49 PM~5181259
> *I didnt really care for the color at first either but after seeing more pictures and thinking of it with the matching top I think the car is going to look great. Plus its different and I give him BIG props for that.
> 
> Hey Skim whats going to happen with the interior?
> *


exactly, i think some wheels and the top are really gonna set it off


----------



## san 312 (Apr 30, 2004)

Shit came out tight, was this your first paint job. The good thing about single stage paints you can correct your mistakes alot easier. In the sun the color looks like a taffy apple, in the shade it looks like chocolate icing. Theres a name for the car ( Chocolate Ice) anyway good job .


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 4 2006, 07:50 PM~5180637
> *Im looking for some all chrome 13x7 72 spoke Daytons. Old school style
> *


man, some chrome and gold 72 spoked crossed laced daytons would set that shit off.........brown and gold look good together :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 4 2006, 08:34 PM~5180557
> *I call it DooDoo Brown.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Looks like *HERSHEY* will be giving you a sponsor on this car! That is nicest looking candy bar ive ever seen!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 4 2006, 10:39 PM~5180919
> *you happy with it bro? ill be honest, im not really feeling that brown, but ill reserve judgement until i see it on them D's with the rag installed uffin:
> *



Hey no sweat bro, :thumbsup: I knew it was a color you either like or hate but I took the chance and rolled with it anyways. I sat for atleast a month trying to decide on colors and it was like every other color has been done on a rag already. I wanted a vintage color like you would see on an old bomb and I always wanted to do a car with a matching color cloth top. Not to mention I wanted to try something slightly different. Once I get all my chrome back I have the feeling it will all come together. I have the vision in my head of the car completed already. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by outkastbd82_@Apr 4 2006, 11:49 PM~5181259
> *I didnt really care for the color at first either but after seeing more pictures and thinking of it with the matching top I think the car is going to look great. Plus its different and I give him BIG props for that.
> 
> Hey Skim whats going to happen with the interior?
> *



Im planning to do a light beige factory style interior. Im 2 toning my steering wheel in brown / beige next week.


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

Do your thing bro.Looks good. I have people giving me shit on my color also.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by san 312_@Apr 5 2006, 01:34 AM~5181692
> *Shit came out tight, was this your first paint job. The good thing about single stage paints you can correct your mistakes alot easier. In the sun the color looks like a taffy apple, in the shade it looks like chocolate icing.  Theres a name for the car ( Chocolate Ice)  anyway good job .
> *


Yeah this was my first attempt at painting and body work on a whole car. Ive done a hood and a fender before but that was all. And you are right. The single stage paint is a lot easier to work with. It lays on like glass nice and smooth. I talked to guys who spray single stage then go back and shoot clear on top of it but Im not doing all that. Today I re color sanded the car and Im going to let it sit sanded a few days so the paint can fully cure. I can tell it has shrank in the last couple of days just from sitting in the hot sun. Its crazy.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EastBayRyda925_@Apr 5 2006, 01:42 AM~5181701
> *man, some chrome and gold 72 spoked crossed laced daytons would set that shit off.........brown and gold look good together :biggrin:
> *



No gold for me. Not a big fan of gold. I like things pretty basic.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Mad props for you doing all the work in your garage. I think once its put back together, its gonna be a SICK ride.......


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

DAMN HOMIE THAT LOOKS REALLY GOOD, I THINK BROWNS ARE SO OVER LOOKED ON CARS WHICH WHEN DONE RIGHT MAKES THEM REALLY STAND OUT. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK SO WE CAN TAKE OUR "BROWN" CARS OUT FOR A CRUISE. BY THE WAY KEEP AN EYE OUT I HEARD THERE ARE ALREADY SOME HATERS WATCHING YOUR SHIT.  





























[attachmentid=527344]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

looks good skim


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the doo doo duece is looking good


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2006, 11:12 PM~5188401
> *the doo doo duece is looking good
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

looks good!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 6 2006, 12:12 AM~5188401
> *the doo doo duece is looking good
> *


Thanks Ken. Im still waiting on my chrome shit but its not buffed so Im not sweating it. Im going to let it sit for another week before I buff it out.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

double post. fkn server :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2006, 12:44 PM~5191039
> *Thanks Ken. Im still waiting on my chrome shit but its not buffed so Im not sweating it. Im going to let it sit for another week before I buff it out.
> *


I WASNT MAKING A JOKE. I THINK ITS GONNA LOOK BADASS WITH THE TOP , WITH SOME PEANUT BUTTEROR LIGHT TAN INSIDES...AND ALL THE CHROME TRIM BACK ON. I WOULD EVEN SUGGEST SOME GOLD ACCENTS LIKE MIRROR BASES, KNUCKLE GUARDS, DUAL ANTENNA BASES AND OTHER SMALL THING THAT WONT COST TOO MUCH TO PLATE....I WOULD GO WITH GOLD CENTER WHEELS BUT DO YOUR THING , GOOD WORK


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 6 2006, 02:05 PM~5191123
> *I WASNT MAKING A JOKE. I THINK ITS GONNA LOOK BADASS WITH THE TOP , WITH SOME PEANUT BUTTEROR LIGHT TAN INSIDES...AND ALL THE CHROME TRIM BACK ON. I WOULD EVEN SUGGEST SOME GOLD ACCENTS LIKE MIRROR BASES, KNUCKLE  GUARDS, DUAL ANTENNA BASES AND OTHER SMALL THING THAT WONT COST TOO MUCH TO PLATE....I WOULD GO WITH GOLD CENTER WHEELS BUT DO YOUR THING , GOOD WORK
> *



Oh I know you werent joking because I already called it doodoo brown earlier in the post! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 6 2006, 03:05 PM~5191123
> *I WASNT MAKING A JOKE. I THINK ITS GONNA LOOK BADASS WITH THE TOP , WITH SOME PEANUT BUTTEROR LIGHT TAN INSIDES...AND ALL THE CHROME TRIM BACK ON. I WOULD EVEN SUGGEST SOME GOLD ACCENTS LIKE MIRROR BASES, KNUCKLE  GUARDS, DUAL ANTENNA BASES AND OTHER SMALL THING THAT WONT COST TOO MUCH TO PLATE....I WOULD GO WITH GOLD CENTER WHEELS BUT DO YOUR THING , GOOD WORK
> *


Fuck you and your suggestions, Gold looks absolute SHIT period! Dont try and warp T's mind with that non-sense bullshit! :uh:


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 6 2006, 02:17 PM~5191610
> *Fuck you and your suggestions, Gold looks absolute SHIT period! Dont try and warp T's mind with that non-sense bullshit!  :uh:
> *


I think he should stay away from the gold...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

the doo doo deuce :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i love it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

do it bro, right on the trunk lid above the cove trim :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

nice shitxty two :biggrin: :biggrin: big props for doing all that yourself man


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 6 2006, 05:05 PM~5192211
> *nice shitxty two  :biggrin:  :biggrin: big props for doing all that yourself man
> *



thanks Brent.


----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey!

i really like what you are doing! And I like the color that you chose.What about some tan pinstriping, goldleafs or anything? 


Very nice!


Do you have any pics of the black 64 rag that is sitting next to your toy?



greets from austria/ europe

alex


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Skim you are getting good at paint and body let me know when you want me to drop off my 62.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

really nice


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Apr 7 2006, 06:22 AM~5195103
> *Skim you are getting good at paint and body let me know when you want me to drop off my 62.
> 
> 
> ...


You shouldnt paint that....You should just sale it to me!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

It dont look too bad though. As long as its not rusty. Thats what I hate the most.

Today I picked up more shit from the powdercoaters. The saga continues.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 6 2006, 02:17 PM~5191610
> *Fuck you and your suggestions, Gold looks absolute SHIT period! Dont try and warp T's mind with that non-sense bullshit!  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

I hate photobucket i can never see the pics from over here :angry:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

seen this looks like yours go with gold


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 8 2006, 09:06 PM~5204221
> *seen this looks like yours go with gold
> 
> *


:barf: GOLD. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: Get over it. :uh:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 8 2006, 08:29 PM~5204347
> *:barf: GOLD. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: Get over it. :uh:
> *


gold would look nice just gold and chrome ds :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 8 2006, 10:13 PM~5204570
> *gold would look nice just gold and chrome ds  :thumbsup:
> *


:barf:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 8 2006, 09:15 PM~5204579
> *:barf:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :guns: :machinegun: :buttkick: :banghead: 

it would look nice dickhead,fucking experts,i swear


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 8 2006, 11:02 PM~5204916
> *:twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :buttkick:  :banghead:
> 
> it would look nice dickhead,fucking experts,i swear
> *


 :uh: 
















































































:barf:



















































































































































:roflmao:


----------



## ssx (Jul 14, 2005)

Skim, nice choice for the color bro. I always try to be different also! Is that the same color on Rich's 50' Split/Rag? When it all comes together it will be tight!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Its hard to say. Richs 50 is a shade different. Sometimes my car looks lighter than other times.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

some more stuff from the powdercoaters


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

some more pics


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Been buffing my ass off. Still need to do the final glaze


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Just a couple.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 11 2006, 06:45 PM~5222028
> *Just a couple.
> 
> 
> ...


Watch out when you hit the block in that thing T, Fat Chicks will be marathoning towards your Convertible Snickers bar. :biggrin: 


Ride is looking good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Nice work ......gonna make SA?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

nice I love that color :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

perfect name for it man "Dookie Deuce" :biggrin: looking good man its a trip how it looks black insome pictures


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 12 2006, 10:50 AM~5226352
> *perfect name for it man "Dookie Deuce"  :biggrin:  looking good man its a trip how it looks black insome pictures
> *



Yeah I know huh. 
Im still buffing sections at a time. Then I will hit it with the final glaze and swirl remover. These pics suck because I used a throw away camera. Plus theres compound all over everything right now. shit flies everywhere :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Apr 12 2006, 10:48 AM~5226341
> *nice I love that color :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Dolle. Ive been checking out your ride for a while now. NICE! 

Its a different color for sure. Im really happy with it. I started swapping out my radiator support and other parts with stuff I had done at the powder coaters. The radiator support I took off is so fucking clean and rust free, Im going to have it chrome plated. I wont put it on until I decide on a motor later down the line.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 12 2006, 08:50 AM~5226352
> *perfect name for it man "Dookie Deuce"  :biggrin:  looking good man its a trip how it looks black insome pictures
> *


I was just going to make a comment about it and then I read your post hehehehehe beat me to the punch  

By the way nice progress Skim.... hows the bus running? I still havent found one of my own yet :angry:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Damn it I cant see any of the pics :angry: Can you email them to me [email protected] :biggrin: I will post them back up here for you, I just hate being in the dark


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 12 2006, 01:46 PM~5227470
> *Damn it I cant see any of the pics  :angry:  Can you email them to me  [email protected] :biggrin:  I will post them back up here for you, I just hate being in the dark
> *



Probably because I used an image host for them. Tell me if these ones show up, if not I will email you some.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2006, 09:21 PM~5236891
> *Probably because I used an image host for them. Tell me if these ones show up, if not I will email you some.
> *


I see chocolate covered ragtop


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 13 2006, 08:23 PM~5236915
> *I see chocolate covered ragtop
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Big Dookie '62


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

keep up the good work homie


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Oh man yesterday I finally finished buffing the car, After hitting it with the foam pad and swirl remover it brought the shine and finish out nice. I also found lots of little shit but for my first paint job Im very happy. I hung the front fenders, they still need to be adjusted once I get the hood on and I put the rims back on man what a difference. I cant wait to get my chrome back from the plater so I can start reassembling this thing. I cant wait to get it back together. I still need to order my rubber. 
Does anybody know where the best place to buy my rubber and also, how to reassemble the window scrapers, its like the felt strip is stapled to the stainless at the base of the door glass.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Also, today i took all my bumpers apart. Im having the brackets powdercoated gloss black, I will send the 6 bumper pieces out to the plater as soon as i get my other shit back. This shit is draining my pockets like a mofo.


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 15 2006, 12:12 PM~5248132
> *Oh man yesterday I finally finished buffing the car, After hitting it with the foam pad and swirl remover it brought the shine and finish out nice. I also found lots of little shit but for my first paint job Im very happy. I hung the front fenders, they still need to be adjusted once I get the hood on and I put the rims back on man what a difference. I cant wait to get my chrome back from the plater so I can start reassembling this thing. I cant wait to get it back together. I still need to order my rubber.
> Does anybody know where the best place to buy my rubber and also, how to reassemble the window scrapers, its like the felt strip is stapled to the stainless at the base of the door glass.
> *


http://www.impalas.com


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by outkastbd82_@Apr 15 2006, 01:20 PM~5248187
> *http://www.impalas.com
> *



:thumbsup: good lookin out :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 15 2006, 12:21 PM~5248196
> *:thumbsup:  good lookin out :biggrin:
> *


check on ebay too,i got the whole set for my trey on there for pretty cheap.and that window felt is stapled onto the trim,dunno what to do about that  lookin good though! are we going to be seeing it on a hersheys commercial? lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

DROP A DEUCE ON THAT DEUCE. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Some pics i took today after moved it out into the open. Im sick of using these shitty ass cameras.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

These fuckin pictures suck ass.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Yeah remind me not to use throw away cameras anymore.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice reflections SKIM. My uncle dont stop buffing until he can see the clouds clear in the reflection.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 17 2006, 04:33 PM~5261173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'm digging the color and wheel combo


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 17 2006, 04:46 PM~5261263
> *i'm digging the color and wheel combo
> *



Thanks man. The 20's are coming off when I get my 13x7 old school 72 spoke Daytons since I slapped my 14x7 Daytons on the caddy.


----------



## BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N (Apr 12, 2006)

is it done? that brown dont look right... u gonna add some shit to it? or maybe add some gold plating? :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N_@Apr 17 2006, 04:54 PM~5261327
> *is it done? that brown dont look right... u gonna add some shit to it? or maybe add some gold plating? :0
> *



Hell no. Im goint to have some subtle striping done and thats it. Im not going to put gold on it. Everything is getting chromed right now.


----------



## HIJO DEL REY (Oct 10, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: NICE MAN , HAVE FUN WITH YOUR PROJECT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIJO DEL REY_@Apr 17 2006, 04:57 PM~5261345
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: NICE MAN , HAVE FUN WITH YOUR PROJECT
> *



Thanks homie. Its been a lot of fun. I learned a lot too. Like certain things I would do differently if I had to do it again.


----------



## BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N_@Apr 17 2006, 03:54 PM~5261327
> *is it done? that brown dont look right... u gonna add some shit to it? or maybe add some gold plating? :0
> *


im sayin that caca brown looks a lil dull, maybe a lil candy root beer or sumthin would make it pop? i dont know just my opinion.....  and some gold :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N_@Apr 17 2006, 05:02 PM~5261372
> *im sayin that caca brown looks a lil dull, maybe a lil candy root beer or sumthin would make it pop? i dont know just my opinion.....  and some gold :0
> *



Fuck that. I didnt want a metallic or candy. I wanted a vintage OG looking non metallic color. I ALSO wanted something I wouldnt see on another car like mine. I dont like gold either. Shit reminds me of 1995


----------



## BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 17 2006, 04:30 PM~5261426
> *Fuck that. I didnt want a metallic or candy. I wanted a vintage OG looking non metallic color. I ALSO wanted something I wouldnt see on another car like mine. I dont like gold either. Shit reminds me of 1995
> *


 :biggrin: yea im stuck in tha 90's :biggrin: 1995's a good year btw


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N_@Apr 17 2006, 05:34 PM~5261446
> *:biggrin: yea im stuck in tha 90's :biggrin:  1995's a good year btw
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin: 

DOOKIE LOOK'N GOOD!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 17 2006, 08:18 PM~5262383
> *:biggrin:
> 
> DOOKIE LOOK'N GOOD!
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

skim if this is the car you want i would cut it, if not i would put it back together and keep those wheels on it and bag it and flip that shit on ebay. dueces look good with a lowrod touch.


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

Car looks great!!! Wasnt to sure on the brown at first but I am feeling it now..Cant wait to see the 13s on it..You got your top for it yet?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looks nice after you buffed it, like a mirror


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

nice!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 17 2006, 10:25 PM~5263129
> *looks nice after you buffed it, like a mirror
> *



Yeah this PPG single stage was really nice to work with. It was fairly easy to polish. If I had a digital camera then you could see how nice the reflection is. These cheap disposal cameras aint worth shit.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by outkastbd82_@Apr 17 2006, 10:14 PM~5263047
> *Car looks great!!! Wasnt to sure on the brown at first but I am feeling it now..Cant wait to see the 13s on it..You got your top for it yet?
> *



Well I just had the top thats on it installed in December but its white vinyl so now I gotta get the brown Haartz stayfast canvas top ordered.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 17 2006, 10:07 PM~5263010
> *skim if this is the car you want i would cut it, if not i would put it back together and keep those wheels on it and bag it and flip that shit on ebay. dueces look good with a lowrod touch.
> *


Yeah Kenny you already know my heart is set on a 61 rag but after doing all this work I almost feel like the 62 has grown on me.


----------



## san 312 (Apr 30, 2004)

that mafucka looks nice skim. Thats a crazy color it looks everything but brown, in the shade.


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

Very Nice. 

where your getting your top from?


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 17 2006, 09:28 PM~5263152
> *Yeah this PPG single stage was really nice to work with. It was fairly easy to polish. If I had a digital camera then you could see how nice the reflection is. These cheap disposal cameras aint worth shit.
> 
> 
> ...


I got a digital setting right here let me know when you want me to go take some pics.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 17 2006, 09:32 PM~5263194
> *Yeah Kenny you already know my heart is set on a 61 rag but after doing all this work I almost feel like the 62 has grown on me.
> *


keep and build both i know you north texas boys got deep pockets like that


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 18 2006, 08:02 AM~5264706
> *keep and build both i know you north texas boys got deep pockets like that
> *



deep pockets with nothing in them.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 17 2006, 10:28 PM~5263152
> *Yeah this PPG single stage was really nice to work with. It was fairly easy to polish. If I had a digital camera then you could see how nice the reflection is. These cheap disposal cameras aint worth shit.
> 
> 
> ...


shit came out nice skim


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Cleanest mafucca in the park today! Get apart of the rearend! Dont like the rearend? Get apart of that frontend! IT DONT STOP!


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Looks fuken good SKIM.... :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

bump

:biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sean this is a lowrider websit that is not a lowrider


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2006, 09:07 AM~5296104
> *sean this is a lowrider websit that is not a lowrider
> *


Skim knows whats up, he wanted to see.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my apologies go to skim you still aint a lowrider though sean


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2006, 05:44 PM~5298500
> *my apologies go to skim you still aint a lowrider though sean
> *


And your asking Skim to put gold on a Dookie Deuce with 20's? :uh:


----------



## Low862 (Mar 19, 2006)

Looks great man. Im digging it alot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: 

Gotta finish color sanding the hood. I was doing that last night but the fuckin mosquitos were tearing my ass up last night.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 24 2006, 08:14 AM~5301999
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Gotta finish color sanding the hood. I was doing that last night but the fuckin mosquitos were tearing my ass up last night.
> *


Swamp Monsters=Skeeters


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

RIDES LOOKIN GOOD BIG HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

cant wait to see it all together! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

MORE PICS FOKKER !!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 25 2006, 12:13 PM~5310333
> *MORE PICS FOKKER !!!!!!!
> *


Yea what he said! :biggrin:


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 19 2006, 08:56 PM~5275918
> *Cleanest mafucca in the park today! Get apart of the rearend! Dont like the rearend? Get apart of that frontend! IT DONT STOP!
> *


YOU'VE BEEN WATCHING CALI-SWANGIN ?? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Apr 25 2006, 06:11 PM~5312568
> *YOU'VE BEEN WATCHING CALI-SWANGIN ??  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Classic


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looking good, looks like the winter project is going to run into the summer a bit


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 17 2006, 09:32 PM~5263194
> *Yeah Kenny you already know my heart is set on a 61 rag but after doing all this work I almost feel like the 62 has grown on me.
> *


Man it will do that to you. I was looking for a 63 when I bought my 63 and since then I just love 63s. They grew on me too fast! also The car looks great!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 28 2006, 09:08 PM~5336332
> *looking good, looks like the winter project is going to run into the summer a bit
> *



Yeah you aint lying about that. I have been working on it but the truth is everything I have been doing wouldnt make it look any different than what I already posted so i will post some pics after I get the rechromed trim back on.


----------



## leescotty2001 (Jan 8, 2005)

wow...brown 




looks nice :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*TTT FOR BACKYARD <s>BOOGIE</s> DOOKIE*


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 3 2006, 11:02 PM~5366672
> *TTT FOR BACKYARD <s>BOOGIE</s> DOOKIE
> *



thats fucked up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 24 2006, 06:36 AM~5302076
> *Swamp Monsters=Skeeters
> *


aww skeet skeet


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 3 2006, 11:10 PM~5366713
> *thats fucked up :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



FUCKER!! :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Not as fucked up as this though....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that just a minor setback for major comeback big sean


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 6 2006, 05:47 AM~5380315
> *Not as fucked up as this though....
> 
> 
> ...


what the shit is going on? :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 6 2006, 04:51 PM~5381851
> *what the shit is going on?  :0
> *


  Hood latch failure, Hood came flying up on the Interstate.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 6 2006, 06:23 PM~5382264
> *  Hood latch failure, Hood came flying up on the Interstate.
> *



damn man, it dont look as bad as I was picturing in my head but then again I havent seen it in person! :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

heres some pics I took yesterday. you get a better idea what the color looks like. I used a digital camera finally :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 6 2006, 04:23 PM~5382264
> *  Hood latch failure, Hood came flying up on the Interstate.
> *



:0 Man that is crazy!! I was comin home on the Freeway last weekend after a little show and I had a bad feeling about my hood, it was wobblin a little bit too much so I slowed down a little bit, and like 2 seconds later it popped up. It caught the first hook but I almost had a heart attack :angry: I pulled over immediately and slammed that shit. Funny thing is I know I checked it before I left, but I had a bad feeling about it anyway. ????


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2006, 06:24 PM~5382625
> *heres some pics I took yesterday. you get a better idea what the color looks like. I used a digital camera finally  :0
> 
> 
> ...



CLOWNIN SKIM!  much respect homie


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@May 6 2006, 09:14 PM~5382847
> *NICE :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Hoss dogg! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim+May 6 2006, 09:25 PM~5382630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 7 2006, 03:42 AM~5384364
> *
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 7 2006, 10:24 AM~5384862
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 7 2006, 11:24 AM~5384862
> *:uh:
> *


Skim sporting his new dew for the dookie deuce.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 8 2006, 06:44 AM~5389237
> *Skim sporting his new dew for the dookie deuce.
> 
> 
> ...



THIS *****^^^^ :uh:


----------



## Low862 (Mar 19, 2006)

Can't wait to see this duece finished. Looks good so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 4 2006, 11:39 PM~5180919
> *you happy with it bro? ill be honest, im not really feeling that brown, but ill reserve judgement until i see it on them D's with the rag installed uffin:
> *


i retract my previous statement, mufukka looks killer after being buffed out :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 12 2006, 09:38 PM~5418884
> *i retract my previous statement, mufukka looks killer after being buffed out :0  :0
> *



Thanks homeboy, I just cant wait to get all my trim back from the chrome shop. Thats whats really gonna make it come together.

I spent a good part of a day adjusting the fenders and doors to line up right. I hate fucking with those tiny shims.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2006, 03:21 PM~5422107
> *Thanks homeboy, I just cant wait to get all my trim back from the chrome shop. Thats whats really gonna make it come together.
> 
> I spent a good part of a day adjusting the fenders and doors to line up right. I hate fucking with those tiny shims.
> *


Yes sir!  Nothing like a Polished Dookie Rag.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

hey dont you have a hood and fenders to flatten out! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2006, 03:37 PM~5422183
> *hey dont you have a hood and fenders to flatten out!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :tears:

Shall I elaborate on what else there is to do on the Prob-madic ace?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

looks good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 13 2006, 04:49 PM~5423107
> *looks good
> *


----------



## Lil Charlie (Apr 10, 2005)

nice, making it a lowrod or are you gonna put different rims on it when it's finished?


----------



## LIKE A PIMP (Sep 30, 2005)

I THINK HE SAY HE LOOKING FOR 13X7 72 SPOKE DAYTON FOR IT.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 13 2006, 04:24 PM~5422452
> *:0 :tears:
> 
> Shall I elaborate on what else there is to do on the Prob-madic ace?
> *


start with the exhaust..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 15 2006, 02:29 AM~5430882
> *start with the exhaust..
> *


Not the coupe the nomad. :angry:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Let s get an update!!!!!!

And I called your phone -----no workie-----give me a call

PNUT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 15 2006, 11:23 AM~5432660
> *Not the coupe the nomad. :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2006, 06:07 PM~5433983
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Go screw your trim! :uh:


----------



## ssx (Jul 14, 2005)

Brown drop top still looking good, can't wait to see it with all the trim back on! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ssx_@May 15 2006, 05:39 PM~5434151
> *Brown drop top still looking good, can't wait to see it with all the trim back on! :biggrin:
> *



Hey man, long time no hear! hey Pnut, My phone is on dogg, 940-902-1057 

My chrome guy called, all my trim is done. Problem is, I need to round up some $$$ to go get that shit. LOL


----------



## ssx (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 15 2006, 08:48 PM~5436159
> *Hey man, long time no hear! hey Pnut, My phone is on dogg, 940-902-1057
> 
> My chrome guy called, all my trim is done. Problem is, I need to round up some $$$ to go get that shit. LOL
> *


Yeah, I ended up buying a 68' Camaro Protouring car. The deal ended up being too good to pass up. I'll be back in an Impala someday though...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2006, 01:48 AM~5436159
> *Hey man, long time no hear! hey Pnut, My phone is on dogg, 940-902-1057
> 
> My chrome guy called, all my trim is done. Problem is, I need to round up some $$$ to go get that shit. LOL
> *


T whats going down man?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 15 2006, 11:48 PM~5436159
> *Hey man, long time no hear! hey Pnut, My phone is on dogg, 940-902-1057
> 
> My chrome guy called, all my trim is done. Problem is, I need to round up some $$$ to go get that shit. LOL
> *


chrome what???u going to SA


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 17 2006, 10:24 AM~5444119
> *chrome what???u going to SA
> *


Tail light panel.  Side mouldings?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 17 2006, 09:36 AM~5444197
> *Tail light panel.   Side mouldings?
> *


Yeah, tail light panel, coves, side trims, tailight housings, all the stainless around the windshield, interior pieces, engine compartment pieces, radiator support pieces, grille, headlight bezels, hockey sticks, inner handles, convertible latches, mirror arm, misc. nuts and bolts basically everything that needed to be done, aluminum or stainless got done except the 2 bumpers because I didnt have them dissasembled yet.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2006, 06:39 PM~5446998
> *Yeah, tail light panel, coves, side trims, tailight housings, all the stainless around the windshield, interior pieces, engine compartment pieces, radiator support pieces, grille, headlight bezels, hockey sticks, inner handles,  convertible latches, mirror arm, misc. nuts and bolts basically everything that needed to be done, aluminum or stainless got done except the 2 bumpers because I didnt have them dissasembled yet.
> *


 :cheesy: Been 5 days, we need an update. :biggrin: TTT.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 22 2006, 07:32 AM~5471798
> *:cheesy:  Been 5 days, we need an update.  :biggrin:  TTT.
> *



finally got my finances back on track so I will be posting some more pics with the mouldings, grille, stainless trim etc in the next day or so. :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2006, 03:44 PM~5495970
> *finally got my finances back on track so I will be posting some more pics with the mouldings, grille, stainless trim etc in the next day or so.  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 25 2006, 07:17 PM~5497388
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



You know it. Tomorrow I go pick all my shit up from my chrome guy. First thing Im gonna do is slap on that side trim haha.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2006, 10:22 PM~5498524
> *You know it. Tomorrow I go pick all my shit up from my chrome guy. First thing Im gonna do is slap on that side trim haha.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2006, 04:44 PM~5495970
> *finally got my finances back on track so I will be posting some more pics with the mouldings, grille, stainless trim etc in the next day or so.  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

pics :around: :around:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

it is a long weekend..we are expecting some progress pics.... :biggrin:


----------



## badass87 (May 16, 2006)

was up homey , was wondering where you got the car at


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

T, here is the wheel and the interior patterns in the nomad...Couple new touches added today. 2 speed wiper w/washer. CPP setup. Still torn apart to shit but its getting there. Sooner or later the former owner's disease will have left the nomad. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

power moves going down all over


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 29 2006, 08:55 PM~5516676
> *T, here is the wheel and the interior patterns in the nomad...Couple new touches added today. 2 speed wiper w/washer. CPP setup. Still torn apart to shit but its getting there. Sooner or later the former owner's disease will have left the nomad. :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2006, 10:36 PM~5516950
> *power moves going down all over
> *


I hear big moves comin on a 64 rag :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 29 2006, 08:39 PM~5516980
> *I hear big moves comin on a 64 rag  :cheesy:
> *


im just tryin to keep up with you guys


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2006, 09:41 PM~5516999
> *im just tryin to keep up with you guys
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Damn Seth. Looks like your makin moves on the "Nomadic Warrior" That wheel came out tits :0 

Hey I just want to show you my latest addition. Coming Friday. I finally scored some 13" 72 spoke Daytons for the dookie. They are needing a little love but for the helluva price I got, I couldnt refuse. :0 Its all about the low spoke count on them Danas. :biggrin: 


















Oh yes, I got the trim on, grille, bezels etc. Im gonna ask the homie to drop by and take good pics.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badass87_@May 29 2006, 12:51 PM~5514384
> *was up homey , was wondering where you got the car at
> *



I found it in Royce City, Tx east of Dallas. The first pics in this thread is exactly where it used to sit on the side of the freeway for sale.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 29 2006, 11:51 PM~5517850
> *Damn Seth. Looks like your makin moves on the "Nomadic Warrior"  That wheel came out tits :0
> 
> Hey I just want to show you my latest addition. Coming Friday. I finally scored some 13" 72 spoke Daytons for the dookie. They are needing a little love but for the helluva price I got, I couldnt refuse.  :0 Its all about the low spoke count on them Danas.  :biggrin:
> ...


what u gonna do with the 14s now :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 30 2006, 12:24 AM~5517964
> *what u gonna do with the 14s now  :biggrin:
> *



The 14" daytons are on my big body.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

one of the rims looks bent 

lets get some new pics up with the shiney stuff sucka


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 30 2006, 12:38 AM~5518012
> *one of the rims looks bent
> 
> 
> *


Actually 2 of them have a small bend but I know how to fix them. Especially at 4 bills for the set :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 30 2006, 12:51 AM~5517850
> *Damn Seth. Looks like your makin moves on the "Nomadic Warrior"  That wheel came out tits :0
> 
> Hey I just want to show you my latest addition. Coming Friday. I finally scored some 13" 72 spoke Daytons for the dookie. They are needing a little love but for the helluva price I got, I couldnt refuse.  :0 Its all about the low spoke count on them Danas.  :biggrin:
> ...


Damn T! You always coming up on them deals! Just remember you cant lose on 72's.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 30 2006, 03:43 AM~5518465
> *Damn T! You always coming up on them deals!  Just remember you cant lose on 72's.
> *


how would u know?????


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2006, 09:03 AM~5518834
> *how would u know?????
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

New pics?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nice ds


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

You're making good progress on the Duece..keep up the pace.!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good skim!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 30 2006, 09:32 AM~5519193
> *New pics?
> *



yes very soon :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I HOPE HE LOVED THAT BREAST.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 31 2006, 03:17 AM~5524715
> ******* JUST DONT KNOW...THAT BOOBIE IN THA PIC COST THAT ***** GOLDIE HIS LIFE. PEOPLE JUST DONT KNOW. THE HOMIE GOT SHOT OVER THAT BOOBIE, HE WAS CAUGHT UP AT THE HOP WITH THAT BOOBIE AND THAT BOOBIE HAD A *****. THE ***** GOT JEALOUS AND PULLED THE TRIGGA. GOLDIE WAS ABOUT TO DEBUT HIS 1ST ALBUM TITLED "BOOBIE THUG". THIS ***** ALWAYS KEPT IT REAL WITH THE STEEL AND GOLD WHEELS. HE LOVED HIS G-BODY AND RODE IT DAILY, HE WAS EXPECTED TO SHOW AT VEGAS LRM SHOW THIS YEAR WITH INTENTIONS OF WINNING THE BEST OF SHOW AWARD. THIS ***** HAD HIGH HOPES AND DREAMS BUT AS YOU CAN SEE A SPARKLING BOOBIE LAID THAT ***** TO HIS FINAL REST. I HOPE HE LOVED THAT BREAST.
> LIVE BY THE GUN, DIE BY THE GUN.
> *


:twak: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 31 2006, 05:50 AM~5524816
> *:twak:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: Why put such terrible words in my mouth. T the Donk ridah-----> :buttkick: <-----Mr.sixone


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

New pics?



> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 30 2006, 10:04 PM~5523472
> *yes very soon  :0
> *



Not soon enough


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 31 2006, 01:00 PM~5526330
> *New pics?
> Not soon enough
> *


Ditto....Next photos better be rollin down the strip on chrome, cause if he dont im going to drop a matching color deuce in his front seat of that deuce.


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

LOVE THE BUILD UP...........NICE, BUT I HOPE YOU PAID LESS THAN 10GS FOR THE CAR.........ITS GOING TO BE TOPS WHEN ITS DONE....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Jun 4 2006, 07:13 PM~5550517
> *LOVE THE BUILD UP...........NICE, BUT I HOPE YOU PAID LESS THAN 10GS FOR THE CAR.........ITS GOING TO BE TOPS WHEN ITS DONE....
> *


 :uh: your fucking kidding right?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Jun 4 2006, 06:13 PM~5550517
> *LOVE THE BUILD UP...........NICE, BUT I HOPE YOU PAID LESS THAN 10GS FOR THE CAR.........ITS GOING TO BE TOPS WHEN ITS DONE....
> *



I paid $9500 for it, running and driving with new parts included and it was all there.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Heres some pics from yesterday


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Hope some of these pics need to be reduced in size


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Trips me out how much the color changes in direct sunlight.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Still waiting for my bumpers


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Ill try to get more as soon as I put the 72 spoke Daytons on it.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

WAITING ON THE BUMPERS STILL


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

so today, im dropping off the rocker mouldings, door panel chrome mouldings, seat trim that goes on the side of the seats, all getting chromed and I'll be picking up some stuff while im there.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lookin good there lil buddy


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

damn!!!!!! im tripping out on the body work, shits straight as fuck!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 5 2006, 08:40 AM~5553861
> *damn!!!!!! im tripping out on the body work, shits straight as fuck!!!!
> *


 :0  the art of blocking.... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2006, 08:34 AM~5553609
> *lookin good there lil buddy
> *


stfu
:uh: 




looks badass T


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 5 2006, 05:28 AM~5553283
> *Still waiting for my bumpers
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 5 2006, 05:01 AM~5553315
> *WAITING ON THE BUMPERS STILL
> 
> 
> ...


looking really nice bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

nice looks sick :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

i just finished looking at all 35 pages....all i can say is WOW!


Looking real good....


----------



## ssx (Jul 14, 2005)

Back again to check the status, Looking good Skim! Best part is you can say you did it yourself!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

looks real good,but slap those ds on it already :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 5 2006, 03:52 PM~5556901
> *looks real good,but slap those ds on it already  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

major props skim...just match the inside of your side moldings brown :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jun 5 2006, 11:55 PM~5558849
> *major props skim...just match the inside of your side moldings brown :thumbsup:
> *


Hell NO. :thumbsdown: He's saving that for you when you buy it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 5 2006, 06:52 PM~5556901
> *looks real good,but slap those ds on it already  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You shut your fucking mouth and suck a D already. :uh:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

looking good!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 6 2006, 04:28 AM~5559843
> *You shut your fucking mouth and suck a D already.  :uh:
> *


shut up and stop drinking skim milk


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 5 2006, 05:52 PM~5556901
> *looks real good,but slap those ds on it already  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Im working on it. I still need to buy a set of tires, adapters and knock offs. I only bought the rims so far. :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 7 2006, 07:29 AM~5566231
> *Im working on it. I still need to buy a set of tires, adapters and knock offs. I only bought the rims so far.  :0
> *


20" look fine on that dookie.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

real dayton ko's new from dayton arent cheap gonna set you back about 300


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2006, 07:44 AM~5566440
> *real dayton ko's new from dayton arent cheap gonna set you back about 300
> *



I have sweet OG Dayton KO's on the lac. Im gonna put those on the Impala and replace the lac KO's with something else.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 7 2006, 01:32 PM~5568377
> *I have sweet OG Dayton KO's on the lac. Im gonna put those on the Impala and replace the lac KO's with something else.
> *


BALLER MAKING MOVES


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 7 2006, 04:29 AM~5566231
> *Im working on it. I still need to buy a set of tires, adapters and knock offs. I only bought the rims so far.  :0
> *


i think the dubs look aight :cheesy:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 7 2006, 11:21 PM~5571555
> *i think the dubs look aight :cheesy:
> *



true....but not as good as 13" 72 spoke daytons


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

This thread is gonna make me push harder on mine. Big props Skim!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 8 2006, 01:10 AM~5571946
> *This thread is gonna make me push harder on mine. Big props Skim!
> *



Hey man, I used a gang of peoples build up topics for my inspiration. At the end I'll give a special shout out thanks to everybodys topics that gave me a push. :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 8 2006, 08:01 PM~5577103
> *Hey man, I used a gang of peoples build up topics for my inspiration. At the end I'll give a special shout out thanks to everybodys topics that gave me a push.  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 8 2006, 12:17 AM~5571790
> *true....but not as good as 13" 72 spoke daytons
> *


the man speaks wisely :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 5 2006, 04:23 AM~5553275
> *Hope some of these pics need to be reduced in size
> 
> 
> ...


I like this shot. :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 9 2006, 03:43 AM~5578541
> *I like this shot.  :cheesy:
> *


that shit is looking hard right there, i see you got the top on, lets see a shot with the top up :cheesy: any plans to drop it or juice it


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

Car is looking real good, are you going to sell the 20's ?


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

The 62 is looking great!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 9 2006, 02:50 AM~5578489
> *the man speaks wisely  :biggrin:
> *


You two probably butt fuck each other.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 9 2006, 11:25 AM~5580112
> *that shit is looking hard right there, i see you got the top on, lets see a shot with the top up :cheesy: any plans to drop it or juice it
> *



Thats the top I had installed in December, not the one I plan on using. Im replacing it with a matching brown haartz canvas cloth top. Im not going to cut this car but I will be bagging it. I dont plan on keeping it forever. If I get a 61 thats a different story.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Jun 9 2006, 01:29 PM~5580820
> *Car is looking real good, are you going to sell the 20's ?
> *


No I think Im going to keep them. I come across cars all the time and I even have a project 61 Nomad wagon I might slap them on. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Heres Project 61 Nomad in full effect


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 10 2006, 03:04 AM~5584026
> *Heres Project 61 Nomad in full effect
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

wusup SKIM...the cars lookin good mayne......im ready to see them spokes on it..................keep it up hommie


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Well tomorrow, I go and get my new tires mounted on the 13x7 Daytons. 155x80. Is there any certain brands you would recommend? Thanks


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

people in san antonio are dicks about mounting 13 x 7's :angry:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 22 2006, 07:20 PM~5653510
> *Well tomorrow, I go and get my new tires mounted on the 13x7 Daytons. 155x80. Is there any certain brands you would recommend? Thanks
> *


the cheapest ones they got :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 22 2006, 09:20 PM~5653510
> *Well tomorrow, I go and get my new tires mounted on the 13x7 Daytons. 155x80. Is there any certain brands you would recommend? Thanks
> *


155/80/13 Cooper Trendsetter's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

post some pics with the spokes on


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jun 24 2006, 08:21 AM~5660854
> *post some pics with the spokes on
> *


Patience. I just spoke to T. The 72's are wrapped in 155's now, pics soon.

He's off buying another daily driver today. A real nice daily driver old school. But I aint the one to tell anyone what that is. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 24 2006, 12:31 PM~5661676
> *Patience. I just spoke to T. The 72's are wrapped in 155's now, pics soon.
> 
> He's off buying another daily driver today. A real nice daily driver old school. But I aint the one to tell anyone what that is.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 24 2006, 07:00 PM~5663407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jun 24 2006, 09:00 PM~5663407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: You two are obviously spending too much quality time together. 

LONESTAR----->







<-----TEXASGOLD


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 24 2006, 09:55 PM~5664144
> *:uh:  You two are obviously spending too much quality time together.
> 
> LONESTAR----->
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 5 2006, 05:23 AM~5553275
> *Hope some of these pics need to be reduced in size
> 
> 
> ...



doo doo brown is looking doo doo fresh!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Yep I put the 72 spokes on. That shit looks fresh. Im gonna get some pics here in the next day or so.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 25 2006, 01:12 PM~5665918
> *Yep I put the 72 spokes on. That shit looks fresh. Im gonna get some pics here in the next day or so.
> *


cool post them up


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 25 2006, 11:12 AM~5665918
> *Yep I put the 72 spokes on. That shit looks fresh. Im gonna get some pics here in the next day or so.
> *


PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ..............I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 21 2005, 12:58 AM~4449349
> *I got 5 cars leaving for Phoenix. Gotta get my slang on for the build up.
> *


Ahh.....I see a Ghia back there :biggrin:

I don't know how I missed this topic but I just checked out all the pages. Are you cutting it or just gonna roll it with the Daytons?

Looks really nice....What color interior you going with?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 27 2006, 09:07 AM~5675577
> *Ahh.....I see a Ghia back there :biggrin:
> 
> I don't know how I missed this topic but I just checked out all the pages. Are you cutting it or just gonna roll it with the Daytons?
> ...


Oyster interior with a mutha fuckin hot rod herring!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 27 2006, 04:20 PM~5678274
> *Oyster interior with a mutha fuckin hot rod herring!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

wheres the "D's" already!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 27 2006, 07:53 PM~5679085
> *wheres the "D's" already!!!!!!
> *


www.daytonwirewheels.com


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i meant on his car


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

Any updates???


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I think T flushed the toilet on this dookie.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

HEY T!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 25 2006, 11:12 AM~5665918
> *Yep I put the 72 spokes on. That shit looks fresh. Im gonna get some pics here in the next day or so.
> *



we need pics bro!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2006, 10:13 AM~5694115
> *I think T flushed the toilet on this dookie.
> *


Fuck you bitch!  Im still waiting on the bumpers. :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

looking good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Hey homie is that straight Brown? Root Beer Brown?
Got any flake or pearls?

That was going to be the color of my ride, except I wanted Root beer brown
with silver, red and green flakes. A tribute to my cousin, he had his regal painted that way back in the day with a black 3 rib phatom top. 
That was probably the ride that got me into lowriding.

Keep up the good work and the updates!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin62Impala_@Jul 3 2006, 07:54 PM~5711180
> *looking good!
> *



Thanks man


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

all this time we wait, and you use a cheap camera 


looks badass though


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 3 2006, 07:58 PM~5711207
> *all this time we wait, and you use a cheap camera
> looks badass though
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin62Impala_@Jul 3 2006, 07:54 PM~5711180
> *looking good! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Hey homie is that straight Brown? Root Beer Brown?
> ...



Thats straight doo doo. No metalic or pearl. Like a UPS truck.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 3 2006, 08:54 PM~5711178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit! That mafucca look good! You make a ***** like Goldie happy.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 3 2006, 07:56 PM~5711192
> *Thanks man
> 
> 
> ...


shit looks good man, what a differnece some wires do


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

oohhhhh yyeeeeaaaaaa..............thats clean


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

real clean, mad props skim!


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 3 2006, 06:57 PM~5711199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The 62 is looking great homie!! Have you got the top for it yet? Keep up the good work!


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 29 2005, 09:12 PM~4097258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your ride has come a long ways homie!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

the spokes make it look like a different car


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 4 2006, 12:23 AM~5712193
> *shit looks good man, what a differnece some wires do
> *


You put in hard work like skim you too can enjoy an Impala but all you ever do is bullshit. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

SKIM got a new hair dew, trying hookup wit dat herring.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 3 2006, 10:00 PM~5711922
> *Oh shit! That mafucca look good! You make a ***** like Goldie happy.
> *


as in "The Mack"

:0 :0

It does look good though.......it really needed those


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 4 2006, 08:04 PM~5716235
> *as in "The Mack"
> 
> :0 :0
> ...


 :biggrin: Boobie got him going crazy.


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 3 2006, 07:54 PM~5711178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good I like it alot better on the spokes :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 3 2006, 08:54 PM~5711178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey skim i personally love the color, what color is it exactly? I know it's brown
but what's the name of it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

****** JUST DONT KNOW...THAT BOOBIE IN THA PIC COST THAT ***** GOLDIE HIS LIFE. PEOPLE JUST DONT KNOW. THE HOMIE GOT SHOT OVER THAT BOOBIE, HE WAS CAUGHT UP AT THE HOP WITH THAT BOOBIE AND THAT BOOBIE HAD A *****. THE ***** GOT JEALOUS AND PULLED THE TRIGGA. GOLDIE WAS ABOUT TO DEBUT HIS 1ST ALBUM TITLED "BOOBIE THUG". THIS ***** ALWAYS KEPT IT REAL WITH THE STEEL AND GOLD WHEELS. HE LOVED HIS G-BODY AND RODE IT DAILY, HE WAS EXPECTED TO SHOW AT VEGAS LRM SHOW THIS YEAR WITH INTENTIONS OF WINNING THE BEST OF SHOW AWARD. THIS ***** HAD HIGH HOPES AND DREAMS BUT AS YOU CAN SEE A SPARKLING BOOBIE LAID THAT ***** TO HIS FINAL REST. I HOPE HE LOVED THAT BREAST.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 5 2006, 07:05 AM~5718012
> ******* JUST DONT KNOW...THAT BOOBIE IN THA PIC COST THAT ***** GOLDIE HIS LIFE. PEOPLE JUST DONT KNOW. THE HOMIE GOT SHOT OVER THAT BOOBIE, HE WAS CAUGHT UP AT THE HOP WITH THAT BOOBIE AND THAT BOOBIE HAD A *****. THE ***** GOT JEALOUS AND PULLED THE TRIGGA. GOLDIE WAS ABOUT TO DEBUT HIS 1ST ALBUM TITLED "BOOBIE THUG". THIS ***** ALWAYS KEPT IT REAL WITH THE STEEL AND GOLD WHEELS. HE LOVED HIS G-BODY AND RODE IT DAILY, HE WAS EXPECTED TO SHOW AT VEGAS LRM SHOW THIS YEAR WITH INTENTIONS OF WINNING THE BEST OF SHOW AWARD. THIS ***** HAD HIGH HOPES AND DREAMS BUT AS YOU CAN SEE A SPARKLING BOOBIE LAID THAT ***** TO HIS FINAL REST. I HOPE HE LOVED THAT BREAST.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Thanks everybody for the compliments. Now its all about getting my bumpers back, doing the necessary repairs on my back seat springs which are rusted out pretty bad in certain areas then working on the mecanicals, window mechanisms, and some minor electrical issues.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 3 2006, 05:57 PM~5711199
> *
> 
> 
> ...



some striping and leafing will really set this ride off

looks hella clean on the spokes also 

and some chrome undies

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 5 2006, 08:05 AM~5718012
> ******* JUST DONT KNOW...THAT BOOBIE IN THA PIC COST THAT ***** GOLDIE HIS LIFE. PEOPLE JUST DONT KNOW. THE HOMIE GOT SHOT OVER THAT BOOBIE, HE WAS CAUGHT UP AT THE HOP WITH THAT BOOBIE AND THAT BOOBIE HAD A *****. THE ***** GOT JEALOUS AND PULLED THE TRIGGA. GOLDIE WAS ABOUT TO DEBUT HIS 1ST ALBUM TITLED "BOOBIE THUG". THIS ***** ALWAYS KEPT IT REAL WITH THE STEEL AND GOLD WHEELS. HE LOVED HIS G-BODY AND RODE IT DAILY, HE WAS EXPECTED TO SHOW AT VEGAS LRM SHOW THIS YEAR WITH INTENTIONS OF WINNING THE BEST OF SHOW AWARD. THIS ***** HAD HIGH HOPES AND DREAMS BUT AS YOU CAN SEE A SPARKLING BOOBIE LAID THAT ***** TO HIS FINAL REST. I HOPE HE LOVED THAT BREAST.
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+Jul 5 2006, 07:39 PM~5721295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That my friend is an excerpt from Skim's upcoming book, "Goldie, The Life of a Loc".


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 4 2006, 10:47 AM~5713571
> *You put in hard work like skim you too can enjoy an Impala but all you ever do is bullshit.  :uh:
> *


this topic has nothing to do with me so keep me out of it. ill take your remarks as just another remark out your ass. im not worried about when i get done with my car, so u shouldnt either. between a funeral and moving, my car is the last thing on my mind, not to mention its at the shop already.

car looks great skim


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy+Jul 6 2006, 12:03 PM~5725253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 6 2006, 01:03 PM~5725253
> *this topic has nothing to do with me so keep me out of it. ill take your remarks as just another remark out your ass. im not worried about when i get done with my car, so u shouldnt either. between a funeral and moving, my car is the last thing on my mind, not to mention its at the shop already.
> 
> car looks great skim
> *


Coulda fooled me with all the time you spend on here.


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

LOOKIN GOOD!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 6 2006, 08:22 PM~5728178
> *Coulda fooled me with all the time you spend on here.
> *


maybe cause ive been home for a rosery and funeral. 3 days wow now i spend all my time on lil. ok. like i said this thread has nothing to do with me so lets keep it like that. 

once again nice car skim


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 7 2006, 01:52 AM~5729749
> *maybe cause ive been home for a rosery and funeral. 3 days total, 9 hours a day. wow now i spend all my time on lil. ok. like i said this thread has nothing to do with me so lets keep it like that.
> 
> 
> *


:uh: :uh:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 7 2006, 11:14 AM~5731505
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


wow your so cool changing my repley. shouldnt u be more worried about the telling people where to go flash light cop.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 8 2006, 02:16 PM~5736944
> *wow your so cool changing my repley. shouldnt u be more worried about the telling people where to go flash light cop.
> *


:dunno: 

That's old....you know I am not in security no more. :twak: You Sweet tomatoes bitch.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

So what you got against Security guards foo!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 9 2006, 02:52 PM~5741676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  What's new?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BOY SAID FLASHLIGHT COP LOLOL


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2006, 03:30 PM~5741801
> *BOY SAID FLASHLIGHT COP LOLOL
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 9 2006, 02:02 PM~5741720
> *  What's new?
> *



Im gonna try to get the hood buffed. Its sanded but not buffed dtill. Also, Im going to start repairing my back seat bottom. Theres some rusted out areas on the springs.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looks like this is going to be a 2 winter project, looking awsome so far


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 9 2006, 12:52 PM~5741676
> *
> 
> 
> ...





readt to sell yet? :biggrin:


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

were u at skim........wuts new wit the ride hommie


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Lookin good bro.


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 11 2006, 07:53 PM~5756245
> *readt to sell yet? :biggrin:
> *


YEA WHAT HE SAID !!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 11 2006, 08:53 PM~5756245
> *readt to sell yet? :biggrin:
> *


do you got a 61 rag? :0


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by outkastbd82_@Jul 19 2006, 08:26 PM~5805668
> *TTT
> *


 :0 

Im working on it!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I wanna see progress foooooo!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 16 2006, 02:58 PM~5783836
> *do you got a 61 rag?  :0
> *


u ready for a 61 now? :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 26 2006, 01:18 AM~5843930
> *u ready for a 61 now? :0
> *



Thats what I originally wanted but couldnt find one so I bought the 62 :0


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Skim been sucking on that titty too long...Hey pass that titty over here. Let's get this shit crackin'!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 12 2006, 10:46 PM~5955975
> *Skim been sucking on that titty too long...Hey pass that titty over here. Let's get this shit crackin'!
> *


Looks like he can't do anything until the breast feeding is done......she's kinda blocking the progress

:dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 15 2006, 02:53 PM~5973059
> *Looks like he can't do anything until the breast feeding is done......she's kinda blocking the progress
> 
> :dunno:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 15 2006, 01:53 PM~5973059
> *Looks like he can't do anything until the breast feeding is done......she's kinda blocking the progress
> 
> :dunno:
> ...



YOU DIRTY *****!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 19 2006, 09:46 PM~6003013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats nice!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2006, 08:09 PM~6002234
> *YOU DIRTY *****!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

That was your girl you posted in a different topic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

?????????????????


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Truth is, im still working on it but its not anything I can post pictures of at this point. I'll be back with some updates soon though.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2006, 11:41 AM~6229840
> *Truth is, im still working on it but its not anything I can post pictures of at this point. I'll be back with some updates soon though.
> *


:ugh:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 24 2006, 02:50 PM~6235626
> *:ugh:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I heard you got a new Tattoo. Laptop, Butter Knife, Super Soaker and some Herring Paper.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 26 2006, 04:08 AM~6243387
> *I heard you got a new Tattoo. Laptop, Butter Knife, Super Soaker and some  Herring Paper.
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

weres dem bumpas at??? :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 25 2006, 08:08 PM~6243387
> *I heard you got a new Tattoo. Laptop, Butter Knife, Super Soaker and some  Herring Paper.
> 
> 
> ...


Laptop with rainbow colors :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## jusdipn (Sep 21, 2006)

how did you go about looking for this car im currently looking for a 61 rag, any advice on how to find one? PM me plz


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jusdipn_@Sep 28 2006, 08:18 AM~6262271
> *how did you go about looking for this car im currently looking for a 61 rag, any advice on how to find one? PM me plz
> *


Skim knows friends in LOooooooowwwwwww places where the whiskey drowns and the beer chases...nevermind


----------



## Low862 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 28 2006, 08:29 AM~6262326
> *Skim knows friends in LOooooooowwwwwww places where the whiskey drowns and the beer chases...nevermind
> *


My blues away. And I'll be OK. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Yo T, Picked up one of these Billet Dashes, Nice piece for your deuce instead of trying to restore your exsisting. Deletes the lighter, ashtray, and radio. 

This is *not* for DAKOTA DIGITAL.


Herring Sweet.


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

Where did you find it?




> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 30 2006, 02:33 PM~6277708
> *Yo T, Picked up one of these Billet Dashes, Nice piece for your deuce instead of trying to restore your exsisting. Deletes the lighter, ashtray, and radio.
> 
> This is not for DAKOTA DIGITAL.
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by outkastbd82_@Oct 1 2006, 09:45 AM~6281119
> *Where did you find it?
> *


Backwoods of the bay. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Looking good Skim, come a longway from that night that you broght the duece by my house the day you bought her.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 30 2006, 05:33 PM~6277708
> *Yo T, Picked up one of these Billet Dashes, Nice piece for your deuce instead of trying to restore your exsisting. Deletes the lighter, ashtray, and radio.
> 
> This is not for DAKOTA DIGITAL.
> ...


way too street rodder style for me


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I have spent the last 2 days rewiring the main dash harness and its a bitch. I cant get my hands behind the gauges to plug the bulbs in. Anyways heres some pics I took today.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

heres my reflection :0 This single cheesey ass 2 wing knock off on my 72 spoke :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 13 2006, 11:11 PM~6365786
> *I have spent the last 2 days rewiring the main dash harness and its a bitch. I cant get my hands behind the gauges to plug the bulbs in. Anyways heres some pics I took today.
> 
> 
> ...


It certainly is not fun, but completely necessary. 

BTW, Very glad to see some pics rolling in.... uffin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2006, 10:13 PM~6365803
> *It certainly is not fun, but completely necessary.
> 
> BTW, Very glad to see some pics rolling in.... uffin:
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

You gotta love 72 spokes.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I need the nuts that hold the tailight bezels to the trunk. Anybody have some shoot them my way so i can finally put the rest of the tailights on.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I still need to order my BROWN cloth top. I aint down with that white vinyl top no more.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 13 2006, 11:20 PM~6365869
> *I need the nuts that hold the tailight bezels to the trunk. Anybody have some shoot them my way so i can finally put the rest of the tailights on.
> 
> 
> ...


I got you dog. Hit me up tomorrow.


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

Looking great homie!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 13 2006, 11:22 PM~6365886
> *I still need to order my BROWN cloth top. I aint down with that white vinyl top no more.
> *


Da herring done changed your mind goldie!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2006, 10:23 PM~6365889
> *I got you dog. Hit me up tomorrow.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by outkastbd82_@Oct 13 2006, 10:26 PM~6365922
> *Looking great homie!
> *


  Thanks. Im still on the grind just doing a bunch of stuff that pictures cant show.


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 13 2006, 09:35 PM~6366020
> *  Thanks. Im still on the grind just doing a bunch of stuff that pictures cant show.
> *


Trust me I understand..Keep up the good work!


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

the ride is looking tight as fuck SKIM! Good shit! REal nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 14 2006, 04:30 PM~6368651
> *the ride is looking tight as fuck SKIM!  Good shit! REal nice! :biggrin:
> *



Thanks man! :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

yo skim hats off to you project that is a bad mudda, what you doing for juice? since you like that old school flava are you going to do a pesco set-up? or what do you have in mind?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 14 2006, 11:41 PM~6370818
> *yo skim hats off to you project that is a bad mudda, what you doing for juice? since you like that old school flava are you going to do a pesco set-up? or what do you have in mind?
> *



Wow I wish I could afford an old school pesco set up. I may have to hollar at Rollinaround


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 15 2006, 12:54 AM~6370884
> *Wow I wish I could afford an old school pesco set up. I may have to hollar at Rollinaround
> *


great people to deal with i got all my stuff from him i got nothing but good things to say about the guy :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

The brown top is a good idea. Get it striped too.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

looking good as fuck skim. do you have a name for it yet? if not, may I suggest poopmobile 06. you could change your name to poopy mcpoopster.


----------



## HARRY NUTSAX (Oct 6, 2006)

YO SKUM UR SHIT IS HOT SUN!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 15 2006, 07:57 AM~6371797
> *The brown top is a good idea. Get it striped too.
> *


Yes thats the plan


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

more pics homie


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 18 2006, 12:56 AM~6391343
> *more pics homie
> *












Im going to get some more pics, fucking wiring is killing me. Im no wiring expert and my hands are too big to get the bulbs into the back of some of the gauges!!! :angry:


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

Looking good brotha keep it up.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 19 2006, 03:37 PM~6402446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit looks sick nice


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARRY NUTSAX_@Oct 15 2006, 11:48 AM~6372211
> *YO SKUM UR SHIT IS HOT SUN!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: he called you skum :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Nov 18 2006, 12:00 PM~6594241
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: he called you skum :roflmao:  :uh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that boy skum from mafukin krum


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i just jacked this topic, see you next weekend big dog


----------



## HARRY NUTSAX (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 18 2006, 11:30 AM~6594694
> *i just jacked this topic, see you next weekend big dog
> 
> 
> ...


AINT DIS A BITCH, SKUM SOLD MY SHIT RIHGT OUT UNDER ME WITH NO T.P. (TOYLET PAYPER) :angry: I GOTZ DAT CHEVY AVEO DAT IZ KLEEN WIT LOW MILES ON IT AND $5K CASH MUNEE. :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 18 2006, 01:30 PM~6594694
> *i just jacked this topic, see you next weekend big dog
> 
> 
> ...


Wooo-Hoooo! The horse is coming out the stable! Watch out now! HOTRODMAFUCCINHERRING! uffin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 13 2006, 11:17 PM~6365837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this SKY view , looks like he got on top of the house , but im guessing he was on the FORD , looks good :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: loose duece here i come


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

:biggrin: hmmm what does he have in store for the loose duece


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 18 2006, 05:19 PM~6595465
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  loose duece here i come
> *


bout time you quit bullshitting !


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 19 2006, 07:11 AM~6598004
> *bout time you quit bullshitting !
> *


thanks :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 18 2006, 04:19 PM~6595465
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  loose duece here i come
> *


u sold the 64


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Nov 19 2006, 10:39 AM~6598524
> *u sold the 64
> *


yeah last weekend.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Coming along real nice keep us posted with pics. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

good deal you got there kenny!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Kenny's turn to take a deuce! Did you get home yet????


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 25 2006, 04:07 PM~6634543
> *Kenny's turn to take a deuce! Did you get home yet????
> *


 :tears:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

LOOK$ GOOD $O FAR K33P PO$TING


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

the duece is at kenny's house...that was a long fucking drive..but nice meeting ya skim.. u a crazy mother fucker...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so should i keep this topic alive or start my own :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2006, 07:20 AM~6637895
> *so should i keep this topic alive or start my own  :biggrin:
> *


hummm... :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 25 2006, 06:33 PM~6634950
> *:tears:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2006, 08:20 AM~6637895
> *so should i keep this topic alive or start my own  :biggrin:
> *


start your own :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2006, 02:54 AM~6637571
> *the duece is at kenny's house...that was a long fucking drive..but nice meeting ya skim.. u a crazy mother fucker...
> *


 :biggrin: It was good meeting all of yall. Im glad it was 5 of us so i could put yall to work lifting that VW off the trailer :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 26 2006, 03:11 PM~6639730
> *:biggrin:  It was good meeting all of yall. Im glad it was 5 of us so i could put yall to work lifting that VW off the trailer  :0
> *


yeah.. even with 5 of us. it was still heavy ass hell


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lucky i brought my big guns


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2006, 06:04 PM~6640041
> *lucky i brought my big guns
> *


:roflmao: :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 26 2006, 04:11 PM~6639730
> *:biggrin:  It was good meeting all of yall. Im glad it was 5 of us so i could put yall to work lifting that VW off the trailer  :0
> *


hell yea it was cool meeting the VW King :0 .....its always cool to meet LIL peeps :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

still trippin on that van inside the shop


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2006, 09:34 PM~6641340
> *still trippin on that van inside the shop
> *


23 window....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 26 2006, 09:26 PM~6641701
> *23 window....
> *


:biggrin:

$72,000 WITH INCORRECT SHIT ALL OVER IT


http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=363936


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that bitch is holdin'


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2006, 10:18 PM~6648272
> *:biggrin:
> 
> $72,000 WITH INCORRECT SHIT ALL OVER IT
> ...


Pimp'n


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 27 2006, 10:04 PM~6649240
> *Pimp'n
> *


i get my minutes back tomoro :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2006, 12:05 AM~6649254
> *i get my minutes back tomoro  :biggrin:
> *


still love my piece n chain, woodgrain and big head ones.... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 27 2006, 10:06 PM~6649262
> *still love my piece n chain, woodgrain and big head ones....  :biggrin:
> *


but i had to realize in life everythang aint always fun


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2006, 11:05 PM~6649254
> *i get my minutes back tomoro  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 28 2006, 04:35 PM~6653496
> *:uh:
> *


This topic is shit. :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 29 2006, 12:02 PM~6659712
> *This topic is shit.  :uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2006, 02:58 PM~6660350
> *:twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Skim, I don't know what to say man. Your duece is slick. I haven't heard of too many people who can throw a clean top-to-bottom on a box car, then go home and restore a 6Deuce rag to early eighties standards down to the knockoffs. I got respect for you man, can't wait to see it finished. Keep us posted.



BTW, remeber that trian car I showed you? It's a subway car this time....









http://cgi.ebay.com/R-17-MTA-Graffiti-2-Ca...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2006, 09:34 PM~6641340
> *still trippin on that van inside the shop
> *


You get a pic of the toilet seat?


----------



## sunsetstrip67 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2006, 09:18 PM~6648272
> *:biggrin:
> 
> $72,000 WITH INCORRECT SHIT ALL OVER IT
> ...


Who's Bus is that is that your bus Skim?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sunsetstrip67_@Dec 6 2006, 03:32 PM~6707724
> *Who's Bus is that is that your bus Skim?
> *


No. Skim's bus is off in the background of this photo.


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 19 2006, 10:37 PM~6402446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Feb 11 2007, 07:07 AM~7230787
> *nice work
> *


What? on selling the car?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 11 2007, 09:43 AM~7231090
> *What? on selling the car?
> *


who? skim or ken? :uh:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 11 2007, 03:43 PM~7231090
> *What? on selling the car?
> *


nice work too rebildind the impalan


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 11 2007, 10:04 AM~7231130
> *who?  skim or ken? :uh:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Feb 11 2007, 07:07 PM~7231711
> *nice work too rebildind the impalan
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

Car looks good. I dig the white top... keep it! Not sure if you are having a hard time finding parts, but there is a good place near here (so Cal) that sells damn near everything for Chevy's. 

Watching for the finale... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@Feb 27 2007, 08:11 PM~7367009
> *Car looks good. I dig the white top... keep it! Not sure if you are having a hard time finding parts, but there is a good place near here (so Cal) that sells damn near everything for Chevy's.
> 
> Watching for the finale...  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 6 2006, 03:17 PM~6708710
> *No. Skim's bus is off in the background of this photo.
> 
> 
> ...


COMING OUT NICE HOMIE


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Feb 27 2007, 11:52 PM~7369263
> *COMING OUT NICE HOMIE
> *


Wtf?????

*TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN THIS CAR IS NO LONGER IN SKIM'S STABLE, IT HAS BEEN SOLD FOR QUITE SOMETIME NOW!!!!!!!!*


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 28 2007, 02:45 PM~7373574
> *Wtf?????
> 
> and resold since leaving skims place</span>*


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 28 2007, 07:47 PM~7377238
> *and resold since leaving skims place
> *


my bad :twak: any pics of it now


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

car is still in houston texas.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I heard it was at the Dallas show finished today, I wanna see some pics.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

me 3 :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Mar 20 2007, 03:04 AM~7512423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Mar 20 2007, 04:04 AM~7512423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a Firme Dookie! :biggrin:


----------



## IE_RIDER (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Mar 20 2007, 02:04 AM~7512423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR CAME OUT NICE, AT FIRST I WASNT FEELIN THE BROWN, BUT NOW THAT I SEE THE INTERIOR COLOR & GOLD CENTER DEEZ, THATS A CLEAN ASS COMBO...USUALLY I DOT LIKE GOLD, BUT WITH THIS COLOR CHOICE IT WAS A MUST! GREAT JOB & WHAT A DIFFERENCE FROM BEGINNING TO END!


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 6 2006, 05:17 PM~6708710
> *No. Skim's bus is off in the background of this photo.
> 
> 
> ...


dat der looks like the barn wher dey kept ol leatherface :biggrin: j/k what up skim


----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)

just saw it clean ass fuck :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IE_RIDER_@Jul 2 2007, 04:52 AM~8217148
> *THIS CAR CAME OUT NICE, AT FIRST I WASNT FEELIN THE BROWN, BUT NOW THAT I SEE THE INTERIOR COLOR & GOLD CENTER DEEZ, THATS A CLEAN ASS COMBO...USUALLY I DOT LIKE GOLD, BUT WITH THIS COLOR CHOICE IT WAS A MUST! GREAT JOB & WHAT A DIFFERENCE FROM BEGINNING TO END!
> *



THE NEW OWNER ADDED GOLD D'S AND PINSTRIPE, I JUST WANTED ALL CHROME DAYTONS AND CHROME TRIM. IM GLAD HE IS HAPPY WITH IT AND ENJOYING THE CAR.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

U SOLD IT FOR 10K? LIKE THAT??


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 12 2007, 10:01 AM~8534076
> *THE NEW OWNER ADDED GOLD D'S AND PINSTRIPE, I JUST WANTED ALL CHROME DAYTONS AND CHROME TRIM. IM GLAD HE IS HAPPY WITH IT AND ENJOYING THE CAR.
> 
> 
> ...


U know U miss it a little


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 i would! :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

CARS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## MalibuMan82WGN (Oct 9, 2006)

VERY nice work!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 1TUFF62 (Dec 26, 2007)

you got down with that 1 homie :nicoderm:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 11 2007, 12:11 PM~8977363
> *U know U miss it a little
> *


I do a little :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

nice build... did you sell it when you found the ace?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

SWEET!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

how it looks now.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 24 2008, 11:07 AM~9772739
> *how it looks now.
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN SICK, BUT IT NEEDS DUAL ANTENNAS, IMO


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 24 2008, 03:07 PM~9772739
> *how it looks now.
> 
> 
> ...


Boy that pinstripe is as loud as a ghetto blaster from 1985.


----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

nice on the 62 do you whant to sale the 60 nomad :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 24 2008, 02:07 PM~9772739
> *how it looks now.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THE PAINT STILL LOOKS CLEAN :0


----------



## silverkiss (Apr 1, 2008)

i love u hommie we sell wire wheels n acc


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silverkiss_@Mar 31 2008, 10:11 PM~10303291
> *i love u hommie  we sell wire wheels n acc
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silverkiss_@Apr 1 2008, 12:11 AM~10303291
> *i love u hommie  we sell wire wheels n acc
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silverkiss_@Mar 31 2008, 11:11 PM~10303291
> *i love u hommie  we sell wire wheels n acc
> *












:roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Skim has been hit once again by Oscar De la joto...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 1 2008, 11:46 AM~10306663
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Skim has been hit once again by Oscar De la joto...
> *


 :twak: :tongue:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silverkiss_@Apr 1 2008, 12:11 AM~10303291
> *i love u hommie  we sell wire wheels n acc
> *












:uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i love u hommie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2008, 07:55 PM~10310624
> *i love u hommie
> *


 :barf: 
Love Is A Strong Word

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/love


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2008, 08:55 PM~10310624
> *i love u hommie
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*CUMMING SOON.... DE LA JOTO WHEELS & ACC
STOP IN FOR A RIM JOB*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 1 2008, 10:47 PM~10312435
> *CUMMING SOON.... DE LA JOTO WHEELS & ACC
> STOP IN FOR A RIM JOB
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

1 LO 64 HAS NICE TITTYS.......BUT EL NIKKUA IS BUILDING HIS SHIT.. NOT EL NIKKUA.....TIME :biggrin: PARTY IN HIS THREAD


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 3 2008, 09:34 AM~10324286
> *:uh:
> *


OLD SKIN AND LOOSE BALLS .................. :barf:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 3 2008, 04:10 PM~10326974
> *OLD SKIN AND LOOSE BALLS .................. :barf:
> *



x2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

thanks for fuckin up this topic for people :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 1 2008, 02:58 PM~10308705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Throw back


----------

